# ChemClarity.com - Review



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

So @ChemClarity kindly offered to carry out a free test for me for a review on here.

The whole process couldn't of been any better. Dealing with ChemClarity on emails was nice and easy and they were great with any questions and sorted everything for me.

The sample kit arrived the day after I ordered it so that was great - looked like this:










Nice and simple to do.... draw up 0.5ml with the needle they supply and then squirt into there test vial and post it.

I posted it Monday and had the test results back today.... they are nice and simple and easily understood! Unfortunately it ain't what it says it is on the tin! Don't want to slate the lab as it's still got all 4 esters it should have just below the levels they should be!










Overall the experiance was simple and although I didnt pay this time I'll definetely be doing more for £40 a pop.


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

Which sust was it :whistling:

if you don't mind saying


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

I don't get this. We're on a steroid forum just tell us who the lab is too avoid. Fs


----------



## irwellfalls (Aug 8, 2013)

GSL?

you mentioned it in a previous post


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

So its sustanon but it was labelled as something else ?


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

Share the knowledge so others can avoid!


----------



## BULK (Sep 13, 2015)

nickc300 said:


> Share the knowledge so others can avoid!


 This


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

I'm pretty sure ChemClarity will provide a few free tests to let people see how good their service is, and that's excellent, but the most important part of the feedback loop are missing for the bulk of us with this kind of post - the manufacturer and what the stated doses were vesus the actual doses.

Maybe if labs got named more often for undergoing the products, backed up with this kind of proof, they would start dosing their products correctly for fear of losing face, and business.


----------



## DbolD (Apr 10, 2015)

UK2USA said:


> I'm pretty sure ChemClarity will provide a few free tests to let people see how good their service is, and that's excellent, but the most important part of the feedback loop are missing for the bulk of us with this kind of post - the manufacturer and what the stated doses were vesus the actual doses.
> 
> Maybe if labs got named more often for undergoing the products, backed up with this kind of proof, they would start dosing their products correctly for fear of losing face, and business.


 I agree.

If this happened, there'd be a big shake up; Shite labs would vanish, or failing that, at least get their act together in sheer fear of a dismal review.


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

UK2USA said:


> I'm pretty sure ChemClarity will provide a few free tests to let people see how good their service is, and that's excellent, but the most important part of the feedback loop are missing for the bulk of us with this kind of post - the manufacturer and what the stated doses were vesus the actual doses.
> 
> Maybe if labs got named more often for undergoing the products, backed up with this kind of proof, they would start dosing their products correctly for fear of losing face, and business.


 Completely agree. So why the op doesn't want to name and shame the lab is beyond me!


----------



## BULK (Sep 13, 2015)

Can't wait for op to make any threads for users experience with xxlab! I bet the replys will be , buy and test it lol


----------



## focus_and_win (May 12, 2012)

Gsl sust 350

seen on another forum


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

That is horrendous. Never seen any lab underdose that badly


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Sorry chaps I copied the post from another forum as couldn't be arsed posting twice and it missed bits out!

It's as above... so it's a good bit down.

I thought the Sust was the best I'd used and felt like rocket fuel so if that's only 200mg/ml what the f**k must the other s**t I used be like :lol:

I'm going to be sending in some TM, Neuro Pharma and a few other bits to see how they come out. I never rated NP but it got bummed on here so would love to see what it's like!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

luther1 said:


> That is horrendous. Never seen any lab underdose that badly


 ....so far lol


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Sorry chaps I copied the post from another forum as couldn't be arsed posting twice and it missed bits out!
> 
> It's as above... so it's a good bit down.
> 
> ...


 Them unknown compound gains!


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

A1243R said:


> I thought the Sust was the best I'd used and felt like rocket fuel so if that's only 200mg/ml what the f**k must the other s**t I used be like :lol:


 There's a chance the 3 unknown compounds could be other non-typical Testosterone esters that aren't usually in Sustanon that they didn't test for, maybe that's why it seemed good?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

GSL is expensive too. Like others have said, hopefully tests like this will make the lab owners sort their acts out.


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Sorry chaps I copied the post from another forum as couldn't be arsed posting twice and it missed bits out!
> 
> It's as above... so it's a good bit down.
> 
> ...


 ive been using their sust 350 for a while and have always done well, even 0.5ml ew did well for trt/cruise. shame to see it test so poorly ,. .


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

sen said:


> GSL is expensive too. Like others have said, hopefully tests like this will make the lab owners sort their acts out.


 its always been one of the cheaper labs ime ..


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

GMO said:


> its always been one of the cheaper labs ime ..


 Wouldn't class GSL as cheap tbh...


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

GMO said:


> ive been using their sust 350 for a while and have always done well, even 0.5ml ew did well for trt/cruise. shame to see it test so poorly ,. .


 When I was using it I feel great on .5ml a week and then I only I ever pushed it too 1.5ml a week and was looking better each day.... basically 300mg test :lol: at least I don't need as much gear!!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

ChemClarity said:


> It's possible but unlikely.
> 
> We test for the most common steroids. The ones we don't test for are few and expensive. It wouldnt make sense to underdose the steroids that should be there and top it up with a steroid that shouldnt.


 So it would of been tested for say Test E/C?


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Wouldn't class GSL as cheap tbh...


 suppose it could be source dependent ,


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

GMO said:


> suppose it could be source dependent ,


 Even buying from GSL they aren't cheap. They are well known for being a bit more expensive but I was happy paying the premium tbh... will have to rethink now


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

ChemClarity said:


> It's possible but unlikely.
> 
> We test for the most common steroids. The ones we don't test for are few and expensive. It wouldnt make sense to underdose the steroids that should be there and top it up with a steroid that shouldnt.


 Oh, I thought you just tested for the 4 esters found in Sustanon during this test, are you going about it differently now?


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

A1243R said:


> When I was using it I feel great on .5ml a week and then I only I ever pushed it too 1.5ml a week and was looking better each day.... basically 300mg test :lol: at least I don't need as much gear!!


 wonder if there is anything else in there, i know lots of lads who also rate(ed) it highly.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

GMO said:


> its always been one of the cheaper labs ime ..


 So it should with results like that.


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Even buying from GSL they aren't cheap. They are well known for being a bit more expensive but I was happy paying the premium tbh... will have to rethink now


 i get mine form gsl myself and never paid over odds mate , that why ive been using them.. bang for buck it some of best gear ive had. either them or sphinx but for most meds i use gsl is few quid cheaper.. prob go back to sphinx now though after seeing this


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

sen said:


> So it should with results like that.


 very true, least i know what ive got now,, got few other gsl bits i might look into seeing whats in before i use it.. or get rid..


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

GMO said:


> very true, least i know what ive got now,, got few other gsl bits i might look into seeing whats in before i use it.. or get rid


 Thing is though if you've taken something and got good results from it, would this put you off? I definitely wouldn't throw stuff away if I'd been getting hood results but maybe wouldn't buy more.

This is why I'd never get anything tested!


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

sen said:


> Thing is though if you've taken something and got good results from it, would this put you off? I definitely wouldn't throw stuff away if I'd been getting hood results but maybe wouldn't buy more.
> 
> This is why I'd never get anything tested!


 paranioa after infection for most part mate and i just like to know what im taking , their meds have always worked well for me and tbh quite shocked to see such a bad score form this lab.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

GMO said:


> paranioa after infection for most part mate and i just like to know what im taking , their meds have always worked well for me and tbh quite shocked to see such a bad score form this lab.


 Me to mate. I'm the same as you.... was blown away with all there stuff compared to sphinx/NP etc and now this is underdosed what is the other s**t like


----------



## jacksong (Aug 25, 2010)

ChemClarity said:


> We changed that policy last week after feedback. So now there's no limits put on testing.
> 
> We'll identify everything we can.


 That certainly makes it a good price.


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

ChemClarity said:


> It's possible but unlikely.
> 
> We test for the most common steroids. The ones we don't test for are few and expensive. It wouldnt make sense to underdose the steroids that should be there and top it up with a steroid that shouldnt.


 From experience what compounds are underdosed the most


----------



## jacksong (Aug 25, 2010)

bonacris said:


> From experience what compounds are underdosed the most


 Hard work and effort.. :lol: (yes I'm very bored at work)


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

jacksong said:


> Hard work and effort.. :lol: (yes I'm very bored at work)


 You got a source that's gtg I can get them from mate?

CAN'T find them anywhere


----------



## capo (Jul 24, 2011)

ChemClarity said:


> We changed that policy last week after feedback. So now there's no limits put on testing.
> 
> We'll identify everything we can.


 Good call mate ,I agree with this as people want to know what they are taking as opposed to how many mg of the the supposed compound


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

If it's suppose to be a 350mg per ml that's very poor result.


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

ChemClarity said:


> Nothing really stands out but if pushed I'd mention Drostanolone.
> 
> Including the Prostasia result, we've had 3 samples that should have contained the steroid and didn't - that's since we launched 10 days ago.
> 
> ...


 Out of interest how's business going? Less/more interest than you were expecting?


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

ChemClarity said:


> It's going well thanks. We're seeing activity levels increase at a reaonsable rate and we recevied a good number of tests in the first week.
> 
> There's been a lot of interest from overseas, namely the USA.


 Do you accept tests from outside the UK i.e. mainland Europe?


----------



## Strandman36 (Feb 20, 2016)

A1243R said:


> So @ChemClarity kindly offered to carry out a free test for me for a review on here.
> 
> The whole process couldn't of been any better. Dealing with ChemClarity on emails was nice and easy and they were great with any questions and sorted everything for me.
> 
> ...


 It looks as though they've made up for the under dosed prop with p/prop and same with the other two even though there two def tests or am I looking at the test wrong? Someone correct me please


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Strandman36 said:


> It looks as though they've made up for the under dosed prop with p/prop and same with the other two even though there two def tests or am I looking at the test wrong? Someone correct me please


 It was a Sust blend so it contains the correct esters just not the correct dosages.


----------



## Strandman36 (Feb 20, 2016)

A1243R said:


> It was a Sust blend so it contains the correct esters just not the correct dosages.


 So I was looking at it write then, they made up for the under dosing two with over dosing two?


----------



## DbolD (Apr 10, 2015)

Strandman36 said:


> It looks as though they've made up for the under dosed prop with p/prop and same with the other two even though there two def tests or am I looking at the test wrong? Someone correct me please


 Without checking the Esther contents I'm not sure, but all Sus' I've used is 250mG per mL, so this sample is underdosed by 50mG (20% less).


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Three out of four labs I used recently proved to be severely underdosed I stated it on this forum but nobody believed me saying I was on a crusade to slate labs .

Truth is unlike me most people don't test their product or have bloods taken to prove contents .

I stick to what I say most ugl is underdosed and you are all going to see this when more results from Chemclarity come back .


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

big vin said:


> Three out of four labs I used recently proved to be severely underdosed I stated in on this forum but nobody believed me saying I was on a crusade to slate labs .
> 
> Truth is unlike me most people don't test their product or have bloods taken to prove contents .
> 
> I stick to what I say most ugl is underdosed and you are all going to see this when more results from Chemclarity come back .


 What were the three labs?


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Sphinkter said:


> What were the three labs?


 Infiniti was fake

Zion was severely underdosed

Elexir was severely underdosed

I was advised on here that I should have gone for more reputable labs which I agree as I went onto sphinx abd this proved to be dosed correctly because as soon as I switched over to them my testosterone levels shot up


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

big vin said:


> Infiniti was fake
> 
> Zion was severely underdosed
> 
> ...


 Fair dos mate heard about fake infinity obviously and I'm not surprised by the other 2 as I've never heard of them. Got some infinity npp to start from Monday, blue tops with hologram so should be sound?


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Sphinkter said:


> Fair dos mate heard about fake infinity obviously and I'm not surprised by the other 2 as I've never heard of them. Got some infinity npp to start from Monday, blue tops with hologram so should be sound?


 Yes they will be okay mine were white tops no hologram


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

big vin said:


> Yes they will be okay mine were white tops no hologram


 I also had white top bunk Infiniti test, for the record.

All other 7 labs I've used have been fine though.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Devil said:


> I also had white top bunk Infiniti test, for the record.
> 
> All other 7 labs I've used have been fine though.


 My fault for using labs not many people heard of


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

Strandman36 said:


> So I was looking at it write then, they made up for the under dosing two with over dosing two?


 its supposed to be

50mg prop

50mg p prop

100mg iso

150mg dec

so the bottle in front of me says ..


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

@GMO

Response come back from GSL today chaps. Happy with the response tbh.

Thank you for bringing this to my attention. 
There is no excuse for this having happened however we will deal with this in the best way possible. 
To explain what appears to be the root cause boils down a mis communication internally with us. 
We have used a new supplier and are now getting in a sus mix rather mixing it ourselves. 
We did also intend on dropping the strength to 250 mg rather than 350 to try and eliminate pip.
 
I have instructed your supplier to contact everyone who received sus from this batch and offer a solution for them that will hopefully keep up our ongoing reputation with customer service. 
Thankfully this has not been like this long and should hopefully be fairly easy to get a handle on. 
 
And as a precaution we will be contacting the supplier and doing some tests of our own to ensure quality is met. We have not received any complaints for years and are very embarrassed with this mishap.
 
In the meantime could you please send what you have back to us and we will get these replaced just as soon as we can. I will have more of an idea of time in a day or so once all parties have got back to us.
I hope this will be suitable for you. 
 
Kind regards

GSL


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

A1243R said:


> @GMO
> 
> Response come back from GSL today chaps. Happy with the response tbh.
> 
> ...


 Commendable response.


----------



## jacksong (Aug 25, 2010)

Certainly can't complain with a response like that, I like the part they said they will contact the ChemClarity and undertake some tests from their pockets. Very good :thumb


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

jacksong said:


> Certainly can't complain with a response like that, I like the part they said they will contact the ChemClarity and undertake some tests from their pockets. Very good :thumb


 You'd think a lab that sells a fair amount of gear would have their raws tested, wouldn't you?


----------



## jacksong (Aug 25, 2010)

sen said:


> You'd think a lab that sells a fair amount of gear would have their raws tested, wouldn't you?


 I mean.. I know we always quality check things in my workplace before it reaches end client..


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

sen said:


> You'd think a lab that sells a fair amount of gear would have their raws tested, wouldn't you?


 I think you'd be surprised how many dont mate. Got to remember a lot of these UGL's brew in there own fu**ing kitchen etc haha.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

DbolD said:


> Without checking the Esther contents I'm not sure, but all Sus' I've used is 250mG per mL, so this sample is underdosed by 50mG (20% less).


 350mg this stuff mate.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

A1243R said:


> I think you'd be surprised how many dont mate. Got to remember a lot of these UGL's brew in there own fu**ing kitchen etc haha.


 Yeah I bet most do. If I made home brew I probably wouldn't get it tested as it'd only be me using but if I was selling it to others and trying to make a business from it I'd be getting random batches of raws tested.

I imagine now tests like this are as affordable as they are, more lavs will be using them or they're gonna end up losing their customers.

Fair play to that lab though. Does seem like they're genuinely concerned.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

jacksong said:


> I mean.. I know we always quality check things in my workplace before it reaches end client..


 Exactly. Business is business. Whatever it is you're selling.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

sen said:


> Yeah I bet most do. If I made home brew I probably wouldn't get it tested as it'd only be me using but if I was selling it to others and trying to make a business from it I'd be getting random batches of raws tested.
> 
> I imagine now tests like this are as affordable as they are, more lavs will be using them or they're gonna end up losing their customers.
> 
> Fair play to that lab though. Does seem like they're genuinely concerned.


 I've asked a few labs (NP, Sphinx and D HAcks) in the past for test results and they all say the dont do them.

I think as you say now these tests are 40 wuid each theylll all be at it! I'll be testing all my gear in the future.... may try out RX labs and get it tested tbh.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

A1243R said:


> I've asked a few labs (NP, Sphinx and D HAcks) in the past for test results and they all say the dont do them.
> 
> I think as you say now these tests are 40 wuid each theylll all be at it! I'll be testing all my gear in the future.... may try out RX labs and get it tested tbh.


 Well they claim on their website everything is 100% true dosed. If they test bad, don't tell me!


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

I'll send some rohm in shortly for testing


----------



## DbolD (Apr 10, 2015)

sen said:


> 350mg this stuff mate.


 Aha, right - in that case, the lab under test here is severely taking the piss.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

sen said:


> Well they claim on their website everything is 100% true dosed. If they test bad, don't tell me!


 They arent going to say its not 100% true dosed are they ffs :lol:

I'll just post it on here if i do mate.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

A1243R said:


> They arent going to say its not 100% true dosed are they ffs :lol:
> 
> I'll just post it on here if i do mate.


 I know but how many sites claim their stuff is dosed 100% correctly? I've rarely seen it. Obviously you should expect it to be dosed right but RX labs go out of their way to tell you it is. Even worse imo if it isn't.


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

A1243R said:


> @GMO
> 
> Response come back from GSL today chaps. Happy with the response tbh.
> 
> ...


 cant say fairer than that really can you..

i had heard about issues with old powders suppliers but assumed all was well again .. what was the use by date on the batch you sent in mate , im using dec 17 and believe its from before the powder supplier issues ... hoping lol..


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

A1243R said:


> @GMO
> 
> Response come back from GSL today chaps. Happy with the response tbh.
> 
> ...


 Couldn't have asked for more of an honest response but for me the damage has been done. Likelihood of it they will sort it out but I will still be choosing other labs over them if the occasion arises.

Chemclarity is a refreshing addition to this forum and the AAS community as a whole. Labs will now have to be more on top of dosages because they will be found out if they are underdosing their products for whatever reason.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

nickc300 said:


> Couldn't have asked for more of an honest response but for me the damage has been done. Likelihood of it they will sort it out but I will still be choosing other labs over them if the occasion arises.
> 
> Clemclarity is a refreshing addition to this forum and the AAS community as a whole. Labs will now have to be more on top of dosages because they will be found out if they are underdosing their products for whatever reason.


 sounds like shifting the blame, more than a honest answer?


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

Clubber Lang said:


> sounds like shifting the blame, more than a honest answer?


 Possibly mate but I like to give the benifit of the doubt.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

GSL never heard of them, nice to know they underdose though. Stick with what you know.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

nickc300 said:


> Possibly mate but I like to give the benifit of the doubt.


 benefit of the doubt but they didnt mention or relabel theyre T350 to 250, or reduce price, and yet still couldnt make theyre 250 correct?

its nice apologising now, but what about before.


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

Clubber Lang said:


> benefit of the doubt but they didnt mention or relabel theyre T350 to 250, or reduce price, and yet still couldnt make theyre 250 correct?


 Very true. Like I said in original post, Best to remove all doubt and not use them.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

nickc300 said:


> Very true. Like I said in original post, Best to remove all doubt and not use them.


 they'll not be the first to get a grilling. Doors wide open now. Im using rohm, hope they come out decent pmsl


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

Clubber Lang said:


> they'll not be the first to get a grilling. Doors wide open now. Im using rohm, hope they come out decent pmsl


 Honestly mate I can't wait to see all these test results come flooding in. I can see it causing a big shake up.

Like someone said earlier if your getting good results then you've got to be happy with the product but it's still nice to know exactly what your putting inside yourself.


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

ChemClarity said:


> It just shows that the UGL has no control over their sourcing and manufacturing process - for quality at least.
> 
> Let's not forget this is a substance that is injected into a person.
> 
> Without regulation or a check, it's a matter of time before something dangerous ends up in a steroid.


 this is true mate , hence me looking in to getting a few things i have by them tested in near future.. im very wary after getting an infection , sad to see such a results after using them with good results for quite a while now.. hoping some of my other stuff by them come back good


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

GMO said:


> cant say fairer than that really can you..
> 
> i had heard about issues with old powders suppliers but assumed all was well again .. what was the use by date on the batch you sent in mate , im using dec 17 and believe its from before the powder supplier issues ... hoping lol..


 I'll have to let you know mate. Not at the home at the moment.


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

A1243R said:


> I'll have to let you know mate. Not at the home at the moment.


 cheers mate,


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Clubber Lang said:


> they'll not be the first to get a grilling. Doors wide open now. Im using rohm, hope they come out decent pmsl


 YOu going to send some stuff in Clubber? Use code tm10 for 10% orf.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

GMO said:


> this is true mate , hence me looking in to getting a few things i have by them tested in near future.. im very wary after getting an infection , sad to see such a results after using them with good results for quite a while now.. hoping some of my other stuff by them come back good


 Can you pm when you get those resulsts please buddy. What you planning on testing? Only need .5ml you see to so its good.

tm10 for 10% off too mate.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Labs all over the place gonna be shitting themselves


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

Clubber Lang said:


> they'll not be the first to get a grilling. Doors wide open now. Im using rohm, hope they come out decent pmsl


 I'm guna send some rohm in. Have you sent stuff in?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

elliot1989 said:


> I'm guna send some rohm in. Have you sent stuff in?


 no bud, need more lol


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

Clubber Lang said:


> no bud, need more lol


 Lol same my order should be here tomorrow


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Can you pm when you get those resulsts please buddy. What you planning on testing? Only need .5ml you see to so its good.
> 
> tm10 for 10% off too mate.


 will do mate .. and cheers 

i have their mast prop and tbol along with the sust i want checking ..


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

The ugl's are running a business if they can get away with putting less product in they are going to save money , put in less raw material keep costs down more profit .


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

ChemClarity said:


> I'm glad you mentioned an infection actually.
> 
> We had a sample of Test E on Monday that didnt contain Benzyl Alcohol. So what was used as the sterilsing agent?
> 
> ...


 i used a batch of malay tiger stuff just before i joined here and posted pics of what it did.. almost killed me mate, partly my fault for leaving it so long, i has non of typical infection signs till it was almost to late .


----------



## TheBigApple (Nov 10, 2016)

This is really good.

I want to send in some pharma items im using.

Can you not detect the unknown compounds? Can these unknown compounds be esters not in your list or even harmful contaminants?

Not good if you cant point these out?


----------



## Hurambe_lifts (Nov 7, 2016)

ChemClarity said:


> I'm glad you mentioned an infection actually.
> 
> We had a sample of Test E on Monday that didnt contain Benzyl Alcohol. So what was used as the sterilsing agent?
> 
> ...


 I'm looking to use two things coming up would you be able to test for the following

vial1- test mix 400mg w/200mg boldenone

Vial2- Tri deca 100mg NPP/100mg nandrolone deconate/nandrolone un-deconate


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

ChemClarity said:


> It just shows that *the UGL has no control over their sourcing and manufacturing process *- for quality at least.
> 
> Let's not forget *this is a substance that is injected into a person. *
> 
> *Without regulation or a check, it's a matter of time before something dangerous ends up in a steroid.*


 The UGL has total control over both the sourcing and the manufacturing. As they source the components and then manufacture them. A gym pusher may not however. Given as you have pointed out it's substance people inject deep into their muscles, do you think it's wise ti imply your tests make this safer?

There is plenty of regulation - The Misuse of drugs Act, and the Medicines Act primarily. What this doesn't limit is the procession or use of AAS. I'd argue quite strongly that if you want public safety deregulation would be the answer rather than more regulation. So that the average meat head can get Pharma's finest easily rather than UGL. However then we get into considerations about harm as a result to usage. So we are left with the status quo.

Can you please tell me what you mean by something dangerous? I agree with you broadly - but don't think either further regulation, or people knowing the strength of their gear is going to change that. The dosage check does not mean you are not injecting nasty crap into yourself. It's just nasty crap with the correct dosage of hormone.

*I like your product. But I don't like that you are claiming it improves safety. It allowed customers/internet people to compare different labs/products and argue. That's cool but it's got nothing to do with stopping people getting hurt.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

ChemClarity said:


> I'm glad you mentioned an infection actually.
> 
> We had a sample of *Test E on Monday that didnt contain Benzyl Alcohol. So what was used as the sterilsing agent?*
> 
> ...


 I'm comparing apples with orranges - and I'll admit that now. The most common TRT treatment given via the NHS is: Nebido. It contains 0% BA. It would be considered dangerous with that logic. It's made by Bayer the 6th largest phama company on the planet- if you really think it's dangerous contact them asap.

We both know that UGL is not the same as pharma. in terms of consistency or regulation And Nebido is a crappy product IMO - this isn't due to the infections it causes though. You need to be clearer with your wording. Firstly Benzyl Alcohol is a preservative and not a sterilizing agent. What the means is that medicine is meant to be sterile when it goes into the amp/vial (as is amp/vial). It's only other crap getting in there that causes problems. IF it's prepared in pharmaceutical standards and administered by experts that's okay usually.

Next... They are only unknown compounds because you don't know them. What you mean is they are compounds which you don't have reference compounds for. My background is scientific, and I you should make this clear as to not scare people. All you really mean is that you didn't have something to compare too. I've just looked in the BNF (book with doctors look in to give you medicines).and I've found more than three compounds which you would say were unknown in pharma steroid products. That doesn't make GSK or Bayer dodgy or dangerous. It's a limitation in your testing platform.

I think you should withdraw the last statement about infection. UGL grade steroids are a risk. But the lack of BA is not dangerous in itself. Some simple searching shows NO BA in pharma products or alternatives. And loads of BA would not protect anyone and has it's own side effects.

Public health policy is usually reactionary in terms of harm, or prejudice. I see very few people dropping dead from dodgy steroids. I see very few people losing limbs. And I think it's immoral to scare people into thinking they are likely be at risk. Look at some of the reactions on here... If you think I'm wrong to say this PM me or a mod and they/I will remove it. You have a great business model - and you don't need bullshit to turn it into something it's not.

My major criticism s that no one will be saves by this or helped from getting an infection. Some people will send you money and buy products on dosing informhton you give. You can tell them the number of "unknowns" but the unknown could be a different carrier oil or ester., or even an advanced anti bacterial which reduces side effects whilst keeping products safe. If you just call it a dosing test people will pay. And that's still cool.


----------



## edinburgheire (Aug 6, 2007)

sammym said:


> I'm comparing apples with orranges - and I'll admit that now. The most common TRT treatment given via the NHS is: Nebido. It contains 0% BA. It would be considered dangerous with that logic. It's made by Bayer the 6th largest phama company on the planet- if you really think it's dangerous contact them asap.
> 
> We both know that UGL is not the same as pharma. in terms of consistency or regulation And Nebido is a crappy product IMO - this isn't due to the infections it causes though. You need to be clearer with your wording. Firstly Benzyl Alcohol is a preservative and not a sterilizing agent. What the means is that medicine is meant to be sterile when it goes into the amp/vial (as is amp/vial). It's only other crap getting in there that causes problems. IF it's prepared in pharmaceutical standards and administered by experts that's okay usually.
> 
> ...


 Why do you think nebido is crappy?


----------



## Doitagain (Jan 14, 2016)

warsteiner said:


> Do you accept tests from outside the UK i.e. mainland Europe?


 Interested in this as well...


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Doitagain said:


> Interested in this as well...


 Sure they said they've had a lot from America.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

ChemClarity said:


> The UGL doesn't have control over the process or the materials they buy - because it's an unregulated market. They can't guarantee the quality of the raw material they buy, nor can they guarantee it'll get through customs without being siezed. Both of these examples alone impact the 'quality' of the finished product.
> 
> I'm not sure how The Misuse of drugs Act and the Medicines Act are at all relevent. We're discussing illictly manufactured drugs.
> 
> ...


 He argues over everything over a period of time and then disappears for a while. He even used Google Street view to show that that simec testing place doesn't exist. Although he was looking the wrong way on street view or something ridiculous. Then attacked the owner of anabolic labs and was again shown to be completely wrong.


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

sen said:


> He argues over everything over a period of time and then disappears for a while. He even used Google Street view to show that that simec testing place doesn't exist. Although he was looking the wrong way on street view or something ridiculous. Then attacked the owner of anabolic labs and was again shown to be completely wrong.


 lol is that the same guy ? I'm sure he had different user name


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Russian_88 said:


> lol is that the same guy ? I'm sure he had different user name


 lol, hes changed his username since this morning, if you look back through the thread he is still quoted as sammym in one of the posts instead of jammy dodger but it is the same guy.


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

ILLBehaviour said:


> lol, hes changed his username since this morning, if you look back through the thread he is still quoted as sammym in one of the posts instead of jammy dodger but it is the same guy.


 I remember at one point he was arguing the fact that life wasn't real and we all plugged in to matrix.

And simec wore agents


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Sammy those drugs are no good for you mate


----------



## sorebuttman (Sep 20, 2009)

Can I ask

How much oil do you need to carry out these tests


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Russian_88 said:


> lol is that the same guy ? I'm sure he had different user name


 I might have quoted the wrong response mate.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

ChemClarity said:


> Hi, we only need 0.5ml
> 
> The local loon then?


 Haha have a look at his post history. Writes pages and pages of waffle that all turns out to be bollocks. Like the medicines act he was mentioning in the post on here. Talks like he knows a lot but clearly just likes arguing.

If people can't see that what you're doing is a good thing plus doing it a silly low prices, they have issues.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Sammy those drugs are no good for you mate


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

ChemClarity said:


> Hi, we only need 0.5ml
> 
> The local loon then?


 good way to talk about possible customers.

As a business you should be professional regardless of the clients

a bit of respect goes a long way for me personally


----------



## capo (Jul 24, 2011)

sen said:


> If people can't see that what you're doing is a good thing plus doing it a silly low prices, they have issues.


 It's comical how people were saying how expensive Simec are then a company offers the same service at 20% of the cost and explains his service personally and people are still moaning.

@ChemClarity have you thought about a short video showing off equipment and modus operandi


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

ChemClarity said:


> Respect goes a long way for me to - and I'll give it where its due.
> 
> This guy clearly isnt a customer, nor is he likely to be.
> 
> We've had to put up with a lot of hate and people like that just aren't helpful to anybody.


 I don't mind being called a loon. And I don't care enough to hate anything really. I even said if you didn't like it to PM me and I'd remove it...

I pointed out some limitations whilst saying it was "cool" and a "good product" - I'm no expert and gave an opinion. I was trying to straighten out what it could and couldn't do. I have no problem with your business - I actually might use it if I believed something was wrong, or if I wanted to be specific about dosing or content (anavar, drug tested athlete or someone prepping for comp) etc),

Can you give people dosing info on most gear - yep. Can you draw any conclusions from unknowns - nope. Are you well priced - absolutely. Could your product help consumers - probable. Should you be clear to laymen about what the stuff means - of course. If I'm wrong for thinking that then I'm okay being wrong. Generally I actually like what your doing - but as Sen said I'm a dick usually.

Either way, good luck with your business and I'll leave your threads alone now.


----------



## Doitagain (Jan 14, 2016)

sen said:


> Sure they said they've had a lot from America.


 I believe he said there's been a lot of interest from overseas, not sure about actual samples sent and tested.


----------



## TheBigApple (Nov 10, 2016)

Jammy Dodger said:


> I'm comparing apples with orranges - and I'll admit that now. The most common TRT treatment given via the NHS is: Nebido. It contains 0% BA. It would be considered dangerous with that logic. It's made by Bayer the 6th largest phama company on the planet- if you really think it's dangerous contact them asap.
> 
> We both know that UGL is not the same as pharma. in terms of consistency or regulation And Nebido is a crappy product IMO - this isn't due to the infections it causes though. You need to be clearer with your wording. Firstly Benzyl Alcohol is a preservative and not a sterilizing agent. What the means is that medicine is meant to be sterile when it goes into the amp/vial (as is amp/vial). It's only other crap getting in there that causes problems. IF it's prepared in pharmaceutical standards and administered by experts that's okay usually.
> 
> ...


 Some good points.

Just use Simec or Chemtox until chemclarity have all the ref standards available.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

ChemClarity said:


> Respect goes a long way for me to - and I'll give it where its due.
> 
> This guy clearly isnt a customer, nor is he likely to be.
> 
> We've had to put up with a lot of hate and people like that just aren't helpful to anybody.


 Understandable - but I think you should remain professional. Another person may be put off your services because of the attitude. It's all about image


----------



## kasabian19 (Jul 11, 2007)

todai said:


> Understandable - but I think you should remain professional. Another person may be put off your services because of the attitude. It's all about image


 It's their business so they can do as they please. Would you like someone coming into your job/business and telling you how to do things? I doubt it.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

kasabian19 said:


> It's their business so they can do as they please. Would you like someone coming into your job/business and telling you how to do things? I doubt it.


 Silly response. Bore off


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

todai said:


> Understandable - but I think you should remain professional. Another person may be put off your services because of the attitude. It's all about image


 I think if anyone actually reads the posts they'll know chemclarity are right saying what they've said.


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm just here for lab/gear results :whistling:


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

todai said:


> Silly response. Bore off


 You were saying something a few posts back about being disrespectful.

Seems your eating your own words buddy.

Youve been known to be a tad harsh on here


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Mildo said:


> You were saying something a few posts back about being disrespectful.
> 
> Seems your eating your own words buddy.
> 
> Youve been known to be a tad harsh on here


 I'm not a business. Businesses should always be professional.

Just my opinion. They aren't here to argue back and forwards


----------



## den984 (Jan 4, 2016)

ChemClarity said:


> We have the standards required to test the substances shown on our website.
> 
> Standards are required to accurately measure a compounds concentration. They aren't required to to identify unknown compounds - that's done through an entirely different process.
> 
> ...


 excellent initiative. But I have not Understand, if you only accept samples from the uk costumers, or even from other countries. I'm interested to analyze some products, but I am based in Italy.


----------



## janoshik (Nov 13, 2016)

Hello my fellow competitor!

Even though I don't really like SIMEC, due to several reasons, I certainly, even as their competitor would not dare to say that they can't detect steroidal compounds they have not been asked to find.

"Their test method isn't as comprehensive yet you're presenting them as better alternatives." Another very bold statement.

Second, your company is based in a house https://www.google.cz/maps/@53.0318776,-1.4078526,3a,41.5y,5.96h,92.02t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1sHt5YJ-ns8p8upAyVpz2V9w!6s%2F%2Fgeo1.ggpht.com%2Fmaps%2Fphotothumb%2Ffd%2Fv1%3Fbpb%3DChAKDnNlYXJjaC5UQUNUSUxFEkAKEgltwK_vqfJ5SBFNjirHv2x2ZRIKDegFnB8VBjMp_xoSCekEp-Cp8nlIERw0d_iU-3HJKgoN6AWcHxUGMyn_GgUIahCIAw%26gl%3Dcz!7i13312!8i6656!6m1!1e1

and as you yourself state, you don't have a lab, you are a forwarder.

Another few things that the members around here might be interested in being informed about:

https://chemclarity.com/index.php/2016/08/18/hplc-guide/

The first image is just awful. The* baseline noise *so high... When I used my older HPLC - 28 year old (sic!) machine I did not have a baseline so noisy and that kinda tells something. I did not even have the degasser on the old one and yet somehow...!!

The second image makes me want to puke my insides out - you consider that serious analytical work?!!

I would kick out 18 year old intern if he tried to present such a chromatograph to me!

First - the *resolution *is absolutely horrible - I you can't resolve BB and BA you have nothing to do in a lab! Resolving means that there is a distinct valley between two peaks - they CANNOT be connected in order to get a good result.

Nor you have *resolved *the actual compound of the interest, trenbolone acetate!!

The baseline noise is there again and what's worse, there's a HUGE *t**ailing *after the peaks, which leaves us only to wonder what the actual baseline is!

But that does not really matter, because you only need a *baseline *for proper *integration *(calculating of* area of the peaks*, necessary for any *quantification*).

But with the *integration *you got there even the best baseline would not yield any useful results!

The red lines in the second image are the lines above which the integration, calculating the area, occurs - does it seem to anybody that those lines are drawn at the places where they should be to properly calculate the area of the peak above?

...I bolded the chromatographic terms, so users from around here can google them and check the info from unbiased sources.

I took the pleasure of attaching the pictures, so deleting those from the website will not be very useful.

tldr; Absolute rubbish. Don't trust these results


----------



## gsxrthou (Jan 2, 2014)

Has anyone tested any prostasia?


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Labs fighting back


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

janoshik said:


> Hello my fellow competitor!
> 
> Even though I don't really like SIMEC, due to several reasons, I certainly, even as their competitor would not dare to say that they can't detect steroidal compounds they have not been asked to find.
> 
> ...


----------



## DbolD (Apr 10, 2015)

gsxrthou said:


> Has anyone tested any prostasia?


 I'm pretty sure that if Vegetable oil could be detected, this lab would yield a positive result.

I choose to avoid all those Facebook labs for numerous reasons - one being that the vast majority of reviewers leaving feedback on the products (Prostasia, Occulus, etc') look like they don't even lift.


----------



## gsxrthou (Jan 2, 2014)

DbolD said:


> I'm pretty sure that if Vegetable oil could be detected, this lab would yield a positive result.
> 
> I choose to avoid all those Facebook labs for numerous reasons - one being that the vast majority of reviewers leaving feedback on the products (Prostasia, Occulus, etc') look like they don't even lift.


 I'Has anyone tested any prostasia?


----------



## gsxrthou (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm going to be sending some samples in got testing as I'm not convinced. 1200 deca 400 test 50 oxy and dbol preworkout all prost. No vast weight or strength gains. 5k diet too


----------



## DbolD (Apr 10, 2015)

gsxrthou said:


> Has anyone tested any prostasia?


 I'm pretty sure @ChemClarity tested Prostasia, but I might be mistaken.

As said, I avoid those type of labs and stick to tried & tested that have decent consistent feedback.


----------



## gsxrthou (Jan 2, 2014)

DbolD said:


> I'm pretty sure @ChemClarity tested Prostasia, but I might be mistaken.
> 
> As said, I avoid those type of labs and stick to tried & tested that have decent consistent feedback.


 Yeah I'll be going back to sphinx


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

janoshik said:


> Second, your company is based in a house https://www.google.cz/maps/@53.0318776,-1.4078526,3a,41.5y,5.96h,92.02t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1sHt5YJ-ns8p8upAyVpz2V9w!6s%2F%2Fgeo1.ggpht.com%2Fmaps%2Fphotothumb%2Ffd%2Fv1%3Fbpb%3DChAKDnNlYXJjaC5UQUNUSUxFEkAKEgltwK_vqfJ5SBFNjirHv2x2ZRIKDegFnB8VBjMp_xoSCekEp-Cp8nlIERw0d_iU-3HJKgoN6AWcHxUGMyn_GgUIahCIAw%26gl%3Dcz!7i13312!8i6656!6m1!1e1


 That's very common in the UK.

Lot's of businesses are legally registered to residential addresses, usually one of the Directors or their Accountant so that they can handle all company mail.


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Labs fighting back


 Sammy fighting back, looks like sammys work to me, but I might be wrong


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Russian_88 said:


> Sammy fighting back, looks like sammys work to me, but I might be wrong


 Not Sammy's account or typing style. Sounds foreign. Something to do with Chemtox at a guess.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Other drug testing place I imagine.


----------



## janoshik (Nov 13, 2016)

Lorian said:


> That's very common in the UK.
> 
> Lot's of businesses are legally registered to residential addresses, usually one of the Directors or their Accountant so that they can handle all company mail.


 Thank you for letting me know - it's different around here.



sen said:


> Other drug testing place I imagine.


 True.

*That's why I urged everyone to look up the stuff I had pointed out by themselves to avoid bias. *


----------



## Hurambe_lifts (Nov 7, 2016)

Frig me Chem guy makes one tiny comment 'local loon' n people talking about image and being professional after some of the shite that gets said on here that's just downright wrong hateful and abusive I'd say that was bugger all- I personally like the fact he's been real n saying it like it is

just saying


----------



## janoshik (Nov 13, 2016)

ChemClarity said:


> OOOOOOO indeed!
> 
> I've seen this already - there's no need to panic. This is just something we have to deal with on forums.
> 
> ...


 "The graph below shows the same HPLC-UV analysis of Trenbolone Acetate during a public laboratory test conducted by ChemClarity.com. Note there are striking visible differences between the graphs. " your website

It very much sounds to me like an example of your work.

Anyway, it's like if Samsung used an exploded Note S7 for illustrative purposes of their engineering practice.

What would you think about that, Mr. Seen That Before?

So either it is an example of your test as you claim or it is not a test you had conducted, choose one.

I can certainly gather from that imagine alone a lot of stuff, that's why I pointed it out.

You've certainly stuck a nerve of a guy who spends many hours daily working with HPLC.

I would reconsider your attitude as well, if I were you.


----------



## Hurambe_lifts (Nov 7, 2016)

janoshik said:


> Hello my fellow competitor!
> 
> Even though I don't really like SIMEC, due to several reasons, I certainly, even as their competitor would not dare to say that they can't detect steroidal compounds they have not been asked to find.
> 
> ...


 Ay up someone's been rattled- comes in one and only post n it's a full on essay to slate the new guys on the block- business competitor then lol

@ChemClarity big respect for what your doing as a community it's already valuable n will grow n be more valuable with more n more things tested but sounds like your on that already! Can you tell me if I send a blend in can you test that ie t400 w/EQ200


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

gsxrthou said:


> I'm going to be sending some samples in got testing as I'm not convinced. 1200 deca 400 test 50 oxy and dbol preworkout all prost. *No vast weight or strength gains. 5k diet too*


 dont think id bother wasting more money having it tested as you already know its s**t, might as well put the money towards some decent gear.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> There's a chance the 3 unknown compounds could be other non-typical Testosterone esters that aren't usually in Sustanon that they didn't test for, maybe that's why it seemed good?


 My thoughts.

could be ace etc but just not tested for.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

ChemClarity said:


> It's possible but unlikely.
> 
> We test for the most common steroids. The ones we don't test for are few and expensive. It wouldnt make sense to underdose the steroids that should be there and top it up with a steroid that shouldnt.


 so what esters does this test test for? website should contain that info to be honest. and what does the ''test blend'' test for also?


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

ChemClarity said:


> Of course. The test looks for the steroids that are listed on our website. If any of those were found in a sample, the method would identify and measure them.
> 
> If the unknown compounds were additional steroids, they'd have to be something other than:
> 
> ...


 so it could contain acetate and not show? butyrate etc?


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Not seeing Nandralone Phenylprop (NPP) or Tren hex on there either.


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

simonboyle said:


> so it could contain acetate and not show? butyrate etc?


 Wondered about this too.

So if one was testing a multi ester blend with compounds on the list but certain esters not on the list what would be the result?

For instance I have a MTS NMax blend which is supposed to be 200mg Nandrolone decanoate and 200mg Nandrolone phenylpropionate /ml.

Would that only show as 200mg Nandrolone Decanoate, or 400mg Nandrolone (assuming the dose was correct?). Or as you can test for Testosterone Phenylpropionate, will Nandrolone phenylpropionate also be show on the results?


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Vibora said:


> Wondered about this too.
> 
> So if one was testing a multi ester blend with compounds on the list but certain esters not on the list what would be the result?
> 
> ...


 You will have 200mg nandralone dec and 200mg "unidentified compound" on your results.


----------



## The doog (Aug 6, 2013)

ChemClarity said:


> Using your example, if you sent us a blend of 200mg Nandrolone Decanoate and 200mg Nandrolone Phenylpropionate, the test report would show the 200mg of Nandrolone Decanoate, but not the Nandrolone Phenylproprionate.


 Shame. I've got a load of NPP I want tested. As well as a Mast P/Test P blend but you can't do it.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

ChemClarity said:


> In this case no because we'd have identified the Acetate ester.
> 
> At this moment in time we can only identify the compounds shown on our website.
> 
> ...


 Think that is a glaring hole in your business plan then buddy.

You didn't list test ace, so you do test for it or don't?

Not all "sust blends" contain the same esters.

Npp is a very common drug, I was considering tests, but nothing I have would be able to be tested by you guys as some esters are not on your list.

Think that is something you should sort asap, as judging by the results the op received then he may have a good compound just slight mess up in esters.


----------



## arnold84 (Apr 14, 2008)

I think HGH is a must add


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

ChemClarity said:


> I may have misunderstood you. Could you be more specifc about the steroid compound? I understand the ester is Acetate but I'm not sure what steroid you're referring it to.
> 
> I don't see this as being a hole in our business plan - this was the plan all along.
> 
> ...


 you listed compounds that would also be tested for, test ace wasn't among them.

NPP is also one of the most commonly used.

and, no to be a douche, but it is ''intention''.

And I was also refering to the lack of clarity as to which compounds would be tested for in your menus on the web site.

''test blend'' and ''sust blend'' aren't very clear. Specifics are important, particularly from a ''lab''. It, if nothing else, at least instills confidence that there is a a knowledgeable staff.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

ChemClarity said:


> The information you're looking for is on the websites FAQ - which is hyperlinked on the purchase page.
> 
> If you're going to pick up on spelling, call us a "lab" and suggest we aren't knowledgable ... just don't use the service.
> 
> Send your samples somewhere else.


 Wow.

Way to go.

A civil and constructive criticism and that's how you respond.

Yes, I corrected your spelling as it seems a bit silly for a chemical testing "laboratory" to make such basic grammatical and spelling errors.

As to calling you a lab, it's the term used in every lab I've ever been in (which is a few) and used by every professor I've ever had, so, you know?

But cool, I won't use your service then.

You're not inspiring confidence anyway and as I stated your testing wouldn't meet my needs anyway.

Best of luck with attracting customers with that attitude too.

Maybe chill out a bit. It's just an internet forum. :thumb

And the knowledgeable comment clearly refers to the items I stated. Knowledge if the market you are trying to take advantage of is important.

Not all ugls use the same esters in their blends and as stated, your menu system isn't clear, or even useful in those terms.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

ChemClarity said:


> Once more... I've explained why we don't test for all substances - this has nothing to do with knowledge, it's about resource.
> 
> You're the only person here that's nitpicking, as if you have something to prove.
> 
> Sorry but I'm just not interested. I'd rather speak to people that listen and give feedback in the right way.


 Some compounds that would be useful to add to the list that will appear fairly often in UGL gear:



Mesterolone


NPP


Nandrolone Propionate


Boldenone Cypionate


Trestolone


Trenbolone Hex


Trestolone especially should be added as it is a very sought after compound at the moment and there's a lot of fake stuff going around.


----------



## Oli1988 (Oct 14, 2014)

simonboyle said:


> Wow.
> 
> Way to go.
> 
> ...


 Correct me if im wrong but surely if they can test for tren ace then surely it would pick up test ace as acetate is just the ester attached?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Oli1988 said:


> Correct me if im wrong but surely if they can test for tren ace then surely it would pick up test ace as acetate is just the ester attached?


 No because Test Acetate and Tren Acetate are completely different compounds.


----------



## Oli1988 (Oct 14, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> No because Test Acetate and Tren Acetate are completely different compounds.


 Oh right i just thought that as the test can identify both testosterone and the acetate ester that it would show up when tested. But i wasnt 100% sure on it.


----------



## capo (Jul 24, 2011)

ChemClarity said:


> Thanks for the input.
> 
> We had a chat about this yesterday and will make some progress this week/next.
> 
> I'll keep you informed.


 Methyltren would be a good one as I'm sure UG labs may well give there blends a bit of a kick with it ,also with the toxicity at such a low dose I'm sure a lot of people taking this knowingly or unknowingly would want to now


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

After all the chat on this thread, I've only seen one test result from members.


----------



## kasabian19 (Jul 11, 2007)

@ChemClarity Just ignore @simonboyle he's a miserable ****.

Unless you're a retard or can't read then there are no issues with having an option for blends, such as 'test blend', because you can easily go and see what test esters they are able to test for.

Points about (some) susts having different esters is completely invaild. The 'official' Sustanon is a blend of certain esters, which UGL's have simply copied or altered, therefore 'sust' will always be a blend of prop, phenylprop, iso and decanoate. Anything labelled as 'sust' that doesn't have the same esters isn't sust or a copy of it, it's just a test blend.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

kasabian19 said:


> @ChemClarity Just ignore @simonboyle he's a miserable ****.
> 
> Unless you're a retard or can't read then there are no issues with having an option for blends, such as 'test blend', because you can easily go and see what test esters they are able to test for.
> 
> Points about (some) susts having different esters is completely invaild. The 'official' Sustanon is a blend of certain esters, which UGL's have simply copied or altered, therefore 'sust' will always be a blend of prop, phenylprop, iso and decanoate. Anything labelled as 'sust' that doesn't have the same esters isn't sust or a copy of it, it's just a test blend.


 Like a lot of UGL blends. The very definition of a UGL is that it isn't "legit".

And there was no misery. Just honest criticism.

And, yeah, sure, I'm a **** for having an opinion, eh? Well done.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

ChemClarity said:


> I think that will change in time given time.
> 
> In the two weeks we've been live, we've received orders for 40 samples.
> 
> Interestingly, the majority of enquiries have come from our Facebook page.


 Easy 

Gear sold on Facebook is mostly shite ....that's why it's sold in Facebook lol


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

I've ordered a test but nothing has come through yet hopefully be tomorrow


----------



## doyle1987 (Jan 5, 2014)

elliot1989 said:


> I've ordered a test but nothing has come through yet hopefully be tomorrow


 What you getting tested mate?


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

doyle1987 said:


> What you getting tested mate?


 Some rohm omandec (test/deca blend) if it arrives tomorrow I should have a result by Monday


----------



## doyle1987 (Jan 5, 2014)

elliot1989 said:


> Some rohm omandec (test/deca blend) if it arrives tomorrow I should have a result by Monday


 Interested in these results. am running test hept, deca and dbol all rohm, def working tho. 3 weeks in and everything on its way up.


----------



## Hurambe_lifts (Nov 7, 2016)

elliot1989 said:


> Some rohm omandec (test/deca blend) if it arrives tomorrow I should have a result by Monday


 definitely interested in these results!


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

elliot1989 said:


> Some rohm omandec (test/deca blend) if it arrives tomorrow I should have a result by Monday


 Thought they only test on Tuesday?


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

What happens if I mix 2 different things in 1 sample?

Like 0.25ml test and 0.25 deca would in effectively get 2 tests for 1?


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

mrwright said:


> What happens if I mix 2 different things in 1 sample?
> 
> Like 0.25ml test and 0.25 deca would in effectively get 2 tests for 1?


 Yes mate you could do that but you'll just ruin it for everyone else if you do. They used to charge 1 test per substance so sust would cost you four tests buts it's changed. If you want two substances tested that are usually separate just pay for 2 tests it's not that expensive


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

sen said:


> Thought they only test on Tuesday?


 I don't know lol all I know is my test kit should arrive today and I'll have my results a few days afterwards


----------



## Gazza1983 (Oct 10, 2016)

@ChemClarity what date u think u will start testing for primo


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

elliot1989 said:


> I don't know lol all I know is my test kit should arrive today and I'll have my results a few days afterwards


 Sure it says on their website somewhere. Might be wrong.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

simonboyle said:


> Think that is a glaring hole in your business plan then buddy.
> 
> You didn't list test ace, so you do test for it or don't?
> 
> ...


 Sustanon is 4 test esters mate.... prop, phenylprop, deconate and ISO.... so all Sust should have these compounds as the GSL Sust does just not up to dosage...

if it had had different waters it wouldn't be Sust it would just be a multi ester test...


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Easy
> 
> Gear sold on Facebook is mostly shite ....that's why it's sold in Facebook lol


 Sphinx, Wildcat, Baltic, AP, Neuropharma, ROHM etc are all sold on facebook, are they s**t?


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

Nara said:


> Sphinx, Wildcat, Baltic, AP, Neuropharma, ROHM etc are all sold on facebook, are they s**t?


 Alpha Balkan pharmacom la pharma meditech sis also sold on facebook with cooper pharma


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Nara said:


> Sphinx, Wildcat, Baltic, AP, Neuropharma, ROHM etc are all sold on facebook, are they s**t?


 The resellers are 

You know well most s**t gear comes from Facebook

This is what a proper supplier should look like


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> The resellers are
> 
> You know well most s**t gear comes from Facebook
> 
> ...


 Vermoji is rubbish, so is Shree wankates, I belive geneza had some problems with coming from China or been moved to China ? Also seen some lab max on different forum stating that var wasn't var. and I have geneza aromasin, been using for good few days 25mg, felt bloated, libido crap etc, was about to get e tested but then though, let's try ap aromasin, same dose at same time every day 11pm with peanut butter, took ap asin and next day, morning wood, felt hungry and less bloated. Made me think that gp asin wasn't all that. Plus I read it few months back ppl on the "E" site wore saying that that gp adex and asin was bunk.


----------



## The doog (Aug 6, 2013)

When will you be able to test NPP? Any ideas?

@ChemClarity


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Russian_88 said:


> Vermoji is rubbish, so is Shree wankates, I belive geneza had some problems with coming from China or been moved to China ? Also seen some lab max on different forum stating that var wasn't var. and I have geneza aromasin, been using for good few days 25mg, felt bloated, libido crap etc, was about to get e tested but then though, let's try ap aromasin, same dose at same time every day 11pm with peanut butter, took ap asin and next day, morning wood, felt hungry and less bloated. Made me think that gp asin wasn't all that. Plus I read it few months back ppl on the "E" site wore saying that that gp adex and asin was bunk.


 Only brand I use for everything never had a problem as my free bloods test comes fine every time...  latest one September this year

Bunk gear??? naps will pay for your bloods and give you money if proven wrong mate

Geneza coming from China? lol


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Only brand I use for everything never had a problem as my free bloods test comes fine every time...  latest one September this year
> 
> Bunk gear??? naps will pay for your bloods and give you money if proven wrong mate
> 
> Geneza coming from China? lol


 Apparently so, according to all the so called gurus on the e site... Think it was during summer, in Augusts when naps had customs and shippement problems, was a lot of hype about gp been produced in China and they had lab busted as naps had bit of issue with gp products. Can't remember too much details as I weren't too bothered at the time.

personally gp I used was great, superdrol Clen tren mast, everything apart from asin which can be coincidents.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Russian_88 said:


> Apparently so, according to all the so called gurus on the e site... Think it was during summer, in Augusts when naps had customs and shippement problems, was a lot of hype about gp been produced in China and they had lab busted as naps had bit of issue with gp products. Can't remember too much details as I weren't too bothered at the time.
> 
> personally gp I used was great, superdrol Clen tren mast, everything apart from asin which can be coincidents.


 They got raid at the end off summer yes....no sure about details .... don't read meso anymore mate

I just place this order last week and got my gear few days afyer...all seem good and great price as usual..

Will report back in 3 months :thumb


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> They got raid at the end off summer yes....no sure about details .... don't read meso anymore mate
> 
> I just place this order last week and got my gear few days afyer...all seem good and great price as usual..
> 
> ...


 I'm waiting on response from kill it 3. Got few gp anavar still come, been over week ATM.

Btw you got enough stuff there buddy ? :thumb

true gp fan you are lol


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Russian_88 said:


> I'm waiting on response from kill it 3. Got few gp anavar still come, been over week ATM.
> 
> Btw you got enough stuff there buddy ? :thumb
> 
> true gp fan you are lol


 Never let me down since day one....

My Mrs is on they anavar and oral primo mate


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

Frandeman said:


> Never let me down since day one....
> 
> My *Mrs *is on they anavar and *oral *primo mate
> 
> Ou yes..


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

She fu**ing loves both


----------



## Drew1975 (Jan 3, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> GSL never heard of them, nice to know they underdose though. Stick with what you know.


 same .. never heard of them


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

In order to reduce bias, I would suggest to remove the names of the samples when you choose 1,2,or 3 samples! Just my thought


----------



## The doog (Aug 6, 2013)

Tempted to send in some sigma Test E and EQ. Just to prove to myself it's rubbish, and to see what, if anything the EQ contained. But if it said unknown compound I'd have wasted £35 basically.

Also any plans to test adex, aromasin, proviron, hcg etc in the future?

@ChemClarity


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

ChemClarity said:


> We'd identify all of the steroidal compounds in a sample, providing they are within the range of compounds we test for.
> 
> The unknown compounds refer to anything other than steroidal compounds, carrier oils, Benzyl Alcohol and Benzyl Benzoate.
> 
> We have no fixed plan but have noted some interest from the community. Our priorty will be to broaded the range of anabolic steroids and to add HGH.


 are you able to test for 1-test cyp (dihydroboldenone) ?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Cronus said:


> are you able to test for 1-test cyp (dihydroboldenone) ?


 Just what's on the list buddy.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

The doog said:


> Tempted to send in some sigma Test E and EQ. Just to prove to myself it's rubbish, and to see what, if anything the EQ contained. But if it said unknown compound I'd have wasted £35 basically.
> 
> Also any plans to test adex, aromasin, proviron, hcg etc in the future?
> 
> @ChemClarity


 Surely if the results come back as only containing unknown compound, you'll know it's s**t? If there's no gear in it, does it matter what is actually in it? I mean, of course it matters cos its going in your body but you're never gonna use it again anyway.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

ChemClarity said:


> My thoughts exactly.
> 
> We had a Testosterone Cypionate sample sent in this week that we found didn't contain a steroidal compound, carrier oil, Benzyl Alcohol or Benzyl Benzoate.
> 
> ...


 crikey, thats terrible.


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

ChemClarity said:


> My thoughts exactly.
> 
> We had a Testosterone Cypionate sample sent in this week that we found didn't contain a steroidal compound, carrier oil, Benzyl Alcohol or Benzyl Benzoate.
> 
> ...


 Name lab and Shame ?


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

@ChemClarity hie long is turn around? My sample should be with you on monday


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

ChemClarity said:


> We'd be looking at Tuesday before we'd test it.


 Why do you only test on a Tuesday?


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

elliot1989 said:


> Why do you only test on a Tuesday?


 two for one on Tuesdays m8


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

elliot1989 said:


> Why do you only test on a Tuesday?


 Probably do this as a side thing and test other stuff the rest of the time.


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm very surprised that I haven't seen many test results yet. Was expecting to see them left right and centre by now


----------



## edinburgheire (Aug 6, 2007)

Russian_88 said:


> I'm very surprised that I haven't seen many test results yet. Was expecting to see them left right and centre by now


 Thought so too..maybe mostly labs sent in and shitting themselves with the results...


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

edinburgheire said:


> Thought so too..maybe mostly labs sent in and shitting themselves with the results...


 Well I would of expect many users getting tests done, specially ones with extra cash


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

Or maybe Even sources/resellers

was expecting to see a lot of sphinx lab test lol


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Russian_88 said:


> Well I would of expect many users getting tests done, specially ones with extra cash


 Me too. The amount of people that used to bang on about having gear tested by simec and that was 5 X the price or something. Now it's 40 quid, everyone's lost their ass.


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

ChemClarity said:


> This came up on another forum.
> 
> The vast majority of the orders we've received so far have some from Facebook users. Our guess is that:
> 
> ...


 I see what u mean about not wanting to post because of cummunity feedback. Too many negative ppl. I tell u what, I'm going to be the first one then. Why ? Simply because im not afraid of the haters, it's only internet and I have choice to ignore and not respond.

going to test my ap test e 10ml vial AND post results, as I'm running 1g 20 week cycle, why not make sure 250mg/ml is what I get. What's the best way to contact you and order test ?

In my opinion ppl should be posting results, we all in the same game. And this way we all can avoid labs like prostasia and make ugl labs step their game up as they WILL get found out. And minimise the whole: is this lab good to go any one used ?

As there will be proof black and white on paper if it's good ur junk.


----------



## fredtes (May 12, 2013)

but how easy would it be to get a vial.. empty it, fill it with just oil, re crimp and send off


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

fredtes said:


> but how easy would it be to get a vial.. empty it, fill it with just oil, re crimp and send off


 Anybody can send anything, it be down to each individual to belive or ignore it.


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

Russian_88 said:


> Anybody can send anything, it be down to each individual to belive or ignore it.


 I'm waiting for my results should have some by Tuesday. Rohm omandec and my results will be made public, I've got bloods that came back as good so I'm expecting good things and won't be happy if they don't come back as expected


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

Well maybe I won't getting anything tested, won't recognise my post code.


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

Russian_88 said:


> Well maybe I won't getting anything tested, won't recognise my post code.


 I had exactly the same trouble the card has to be register at the same as postal adress.. Annoying it's took 3 payments off me but they sorted it out


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Russian_88 said:


> Or maybe Even sources/resellers
> 
> was expecting to see a lot of sphinx lab test lol


 I thought Taylor made results would have been everywhere.


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

elliot1989 said:


> I had exactly the same trouble the card has to be register at the same as postal adress.. Annoying it's took 3 payments off me but they sorted it out


 Hope they not taken all this payments. :huh:


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

fredtes said:


> but how easy would it be to get a vial.. empty it, fill it with just oil, re crimp and send off


 What would be the point of that? You wanna know what you're paying for, Not make labs look bad unnecessarily.


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

sen said:


> What would be the point of that? You wanna know what you're paying for, Not make labs look bad unnecessarily.


 Lab pushers... resellers

will be like : check out this occulus results ( in the mean time they sending samples of Baltic or pharmacom )


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Russian_88 said:


> Lab pushers... resellers
> 
> will be like : check out this occulus results ( in the mean time they sending samples of Baltic or pharmacom )


 Yeah I can see why they'd do that but to the normal civilian like you and I, it'd be stupid.


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

sen said:


> Yeah I can see why they'd do that but to the normal civilian like you and I, it'd be stupid.


 Yeah that's for sure. Ordinary gear users will have no point doing that as they won't be getting anything out of doing it. You can only fool ur self and it be pointless.


----------



## capo (Jul 24, 2011)

elliot1989 said:


> I'm waiting for my results should have some by Tuesday. Rohm omandec and my results will be made public, I've got bloods that came back as good so I'm expecting good things and won't be happy if they don't come back as expected


 Sust and deca blend ,be interested in the results to that ,if all 5 compounds are dosed correctly


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

ChemClarity said:


> I'd not thought of that - send in 5 samples from various sources and pick the results that come out the best.
> 
> I've mentioned before we had a guy constantly asking us to send him a blank test report.
> 
> ...


 It all depends, if it's a good lab in general people most likely to accept it and think yeah that's expected. But if it's some unknown lab or lab that people claim to be poor or underdosed, I'd assume people will call bullish!t and some may even send another test them self just to prove it was bs, like for example let's take a lab like excel or noble, every one knows they are junk. All of a sudden some one posts lab results, and anavar is bang on so is mast p and e and blends are spot on. Personally at this point alarm bells in my head will be ringing and saying, hold on a second ...


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

Russian_88 said:


> Or maybe Even sources/resellers
> 
> was expecting to see a lot of sphinx lab test lol


 I was thinking exactly the same. Sphinx and Baltic are my go to land. Always does the job but I would love to actually see how their dosing is


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

capo said:


> Sust and deca blend ,be interested in the results to that ,if all 5 compounds are dosed correctly


 I don't think it is a sust blend, it says test blend so I'm imagining long esthers blend


----------



## capo (Jul 24, 2011)

ChemClarity said:


> Do you know what's actually in the Test Blend?


 30mg prop

30mg ph/prop

60 isocaproate

100 caproate

180 nandro deca


----------



## Mike46 (Nov 20, 2016)

Off topic but has anyone here ever heard of terra pharmaceuticals? I'm away to start sust 250 cycle and this is what I have got, can't find anything about them online so a bit wary

View attachment DSC_0758.JPG


----------



## capo (Jul 24, 2011)

elliot1989 said:


> I don't think it is a sust blend, it says test blend so I'm imagining long esthers blend


 Good point it has 100mg caproate so would this be unidentifiable


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

Order placed. Let's see how good ap test e dosed. :thumb :beer:

Next month ap para

one after that might do sphinx mast e as got some on the way


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Mike46 said:


> Off topic but has anyone here ever heard of terra pharmaceuticals? I'm away to start sust 250 cycle and this is what I have got, can't find anything about them online so a bit wary
> 
> View attachment 136975


 Send it to @ChemClarityand they'll test it for you for a fee of 40 English pounds.


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

capo said:


> Good point it has 100mg caproate so would this be unidentifiable


 As far as I was aware it's supposed to be 200 test and 200 deca according to the websites I've seen it for sale on


----------



## Strandman36 (Feb 20, 2016)

sen said:


> Send it to @ChemClarityand they'll test it for you for a fee of 40 English pounds.


 ^^lol


----------



## Strandman36 (Feb 20, 2016)

Mike46 said:


> Off topic but has anyone here ever heard of terra pharmaceuticals? I'm away to start sust 250 cycle and this is what I have got, can't find anything about them online so a bit wary
> 
> View attachment 136975


 It looks quite cloudy to me


----------



## Strandman36 (Feb 20, 2016)

elliot1989 said:


> As far as I was aware it's supposed to be 200 test and 200 deca according to the websites I've seen it for sale on


 That's what (INFINITI, TEST 400) used to be.


----------



## capo (Jul 24, 2011)

elliot1989 said:


> As far as I was aware it's supposed to be 200 test and 200 deca according to the websites I've seen it for sale on


 Must of changed then used to be higher test to deca ,you'll know soon enough lol


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Strandman36 said:


> That's what (INFINITI, TEST 400) used to be.


 Test 400 is just Test mate. No Deca. It's usually 200mg Test E and 200mg Test C.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> Test 400 is just Test mate. No Deca. It's usually 200mg Test E and 200mg Test C.


 Think he just means the ester mate, rather than nandrolone ie test decanoate?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

capo said:


> Must of changed then used to be higher test to deca ,you'll know soon enough lol


 220 test blend 180 nandrolone


----------



## Hurambe_lifts (Nov 7, 2016)

ChemClarity said:


> We'd identify all of the steroidal compounds in a sample, providing they are within the range of compounds we test for.
> 
> The unknown compounds refer to anything other than steroidal compounds, carrier oils, Benzyl Alcohol and Benzyl Benzoate.
> 
> We have no fixed plan but have noted some interest from the community. Our priorty will be to broaded the range of anabolic steroids and to add HGH.


 Please test gh soon! the biggest minefield out there would make life so much etter for all of us :thumb


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

ChemClarity said:


> This came up on another forum.
> 
> The vast majority of the orders we've received so far have some from Facebook users. Our guess is that:
> 
> ...





Russian_88 said:


> I see what u mean about not wanting to post because of cummunity feedback. Too many negative ppl. I tell u what, I'm going to be the first one then. Why ? Simply because im not afraid of the haters, it's only internet and I have choice to ignore and not respond.
> 
> going to test my ap test e 10ml vial AND post results, as I'm running 1g 20 week cycle, why not make sure 250mg/ml is what I get. What's the best way to contact you and order test ?
> 
> ...


 A lot of people will hold there source to ransom... if you give me 10vials then I won't make the results public etc....

also the UGL community is a criminal gang remember.... they don't like loosing business and if you have any personal connections to your profile you may also be in danger.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

A1243R said:


> A lot of people will hold there source to ransom... if you give me 10vials then I won't make the results public etc....
> 
> also the UGL community is a criminal gang remember.... they don't like loosing business and if you have any personal connections to your profile you may also be in danger.


 Good point that last bit. You're not scared though are you.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

sen said:


> Good point that last bit. You're not scared though are you.


 No hard man but I'm not scared no but I try to keep my profile away from myself to a certain extent... no links to social media etc tbh....

Look what happened on here with TM before, a lot of money in this game so people are going to be pissed off.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

if people are not going to name and shame dodgy UGL vendors then getting it tested is totally pointless in the first place , i.e

person A gets compound A tested from UGL B which turns out to be not as claimed so he goes elsewhere and buys from UGL C

person B has already had the same compound tested from UGL C which also turns out to be not as claimed

so person A is buying from a source that is already known to be bunk , without disclosure among users the only people that are going to benefit are the people testing the compound from doing multiple tests of the same UGL and compound from different users.

* this is of course ignoring the fact that UGL has no quality control whatsoever and dosage /compound etc can vary from batch to batch , naming and shaming will force UGL's to use (some) form of quality control as bad reviews pretty much end sales.


----------



## Strandman36 (Feb 20, 2016)

DLTBB said:


> Test 400 is just Test mate. No Deca. It's usually 200mg Test E and 200mg Test C.


 O ino mate that's what it says on the box just.


----------



## Strandman36 (Feb 20, 2016)

Sphinkter said:


> Think he just means the ester mate, rather than nandrolone ie test decanoate?


 That's the one mate.


----------



## Strandman36 (Feb 20, 2016)

ChemClarity said:


> Asides managing the social anxiety that comes with forums, it's my number one priority!


 Lol, I'm sure it is


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

ChemClarity said:


> We don't know which lab because the samples we receive are unmarked.
> 
> Even if we did know - we'd not share that information. That's down to the user.


 This is one flaw I see in the model (receiving unmarked samples). How is the customer then able to differentiate their results if they have sent in multiple samples?

For instance if a customer sends over two Test blends from two different labs, they may not know which result equates to which lab

Or am I missing a detail here?


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

@ChemClarity when you gonna be able to test hgh?

Best


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Vibora said:


> This is one flaw I see in the model (receiving unmarked samples). How is the customer then able to differentiate their results if they have sent in multiple samples?
> 
> For instance if a customer sends over two Test blends from two different labs, they may not know which result equates to which lab
> 
> Or am I missing a detail here?


 you get a reference nr for each sample mate.


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

A1243R said:


> you get a reference nr for each sample mate.


 You get a reference number for each sample kit (each order) not each individual sample.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Vibora said:


> You get a reference number for each sample kit (each order) not each individual sample.


 @ChemClarity can you please confirm?


----------



## DbolD (Apr 10, 2015)

Russian_88 said:


> Order placed. Let's see how good ap test e dosed. :thumb :beer:
> 
> Next month ap para
> 
> one after that might do sphinx mast e as got some on the way


 Please post the results when completed if you'd be so kind.

Alpha Pharma & Sphinx get rated as 2 of the best labs, so this will be an interesting read.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

aqualung said:


> if people are not going to name and shame dodgy UGL vendors then getting it tested is totally pointless in the first place , i.e
> 
> person A gets compound A tested from UGL B which turns out to be not as claimed so he goes elsewhere and buys from UGL C
> 
> ...


 not really. if you know yourself, you know to go elsewhere. You get things tested for your own peace of mind.


----------



## The doog (Aug 6, 2013)

Tried to place an order but the site wouldn't let me. Kept asking for a valid zip code. Gave up in the end.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

The doog said:


> Tried to place an order but the site wouldn't let me. Kept asking for a valid zip code. Gave up in the end.


 Did the post code you entered match the postcode registered with the card you were using to pay?


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

sen said:


> not really. if you know yourself, you know to go elsewhere. You get things tested for your own peace of mind.


 the point im making is what if the 'elsewhere' has already been tested and found to be 'lacking' ?

....as i said the people that really benefit are the testers who may unwittingly test the same UGL compound multiple times , if you have 4 compounds from a specific UGL that has already been tested around the same date whats the point of paying £160 when if there was a user database you might only have to pay for one because the others have already been done by other people .

because UGL use no standard the only thing to go on is rough batch times as they can print whatever they want on labels regarding batch numbers/compound etc etc


----------



## The doog (Aug 6, 2013)

ChemClarity said:


> You'll need to make sure the postcode of the billing address is the as the postcode the card is registered to.
> 
> Payment gateways tend to flag differences as fraudulent transactions if they differ.
> 
> This was copied from the notification we receive - "the customer-entered zip/postal code does not match the code on file with the card-issuing bank".


 This will be why. Delivery was to my work post code rather than home address.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

aqualung said:


> the point im making is what if the 'elsewhere' has already been tested and found to be 'lacking' ?
> 
> ....as i said the people that really benefit are the testers who may unwittingly test the same UGL compound multiple times , if you have 4 compounds from a specific UGL that has already been tested around the same date whats the point of paying £160 when if there was a user database you might only have to pay for one because the others have already been done by other people .
> 
> because UGL use no standard the only thing to go on is rough batch times as they can print whatever they want on labels regarding batch numbers/compound etc etc


 You said its totally pointless keeping results to yourself. It isn't. I do get your point though, it would potentially save everyone money if results were shared


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

sen said:


> You said its totally pointless keeping results to yourself. It isn't.


 on a site such as this i dont see why people would want to ?

unless of course you have a stake in the business , more people testing = more money (im not saying this is you btw , i just dont see the problem with posting a UGL and data sheet shot to show the result , im not talking about just posting 'x' UGL was rubbish im talking about using the data provided by chemclarity.


----------



## capo (Jul 24, 2011)

aqualung said:


> the point im making is what if the 'elsewhere' has already been tested and found to be 'lacking' ?
> 
> ....as i said the people that really benefit are the testers who may unwittingly test the same UGL compound multiple times , if you have 4 compounds from a specific UGL that has already been tested around the same date whats the point of paying £160 when if there was a user database you might only have to pay for one because the others have already been done by other people .
> 
> because UGL use no standard the only thing to go on is rough batch times as they can print whatever they want on labels regarding batch numbers/compound etc etc


 Exactly this do you think a UGL will not use any left over labels on the next batch you could quite easily have two batches with the same batch labels ,unless they are stamped


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

capo said:


> Exactly this do you think a UGL will not use any left over labels on the next batch you could quite easily have two batches with the same batch labels ,unless they are stamped


 of course they will , they can do whatever they want .

i should have been clearer - when i say rough batch times i mean time of purchase .

as i said , it could force UGL's to

a: use the correct dosage on their produce or end up being stuck with it

b: use proper individual batch numbers or take the chance that 2 batches with the same numbers (as you have said above ) will be labled as junk by places such as these forums.

....... getting different batch numbers printed on a sticky label is not a big job , the only people that dont want to do this are the UGL's themselves or people associated with them on a manufacturing level .


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

D4net Var came out at 50.61mg per tab.... Cant grumble at that! Bang on!

I've used this myself and it was s**t hot tbh...


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

A1243R said:


> D4net Var came out at 50.61mg per tab.... Cant grumble at that! Bang on!
> 
> I've used this myself and it was s**t hot tbh...


 On the first lot of original tests that ChemClarity posted you can tell which are d4net because of their odd dosages... They were bang on tbf and I'll be trying the lab after those results. I'm waiting on my results for rohm which I should have tonight


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

I am confused as to why people wouldn't post up their test results. It's shocked me there isn't a thread that's been started for users to post their results.

As I've said already in this thread it can do nothing but good things for the AAS community. Forcing labs to be more on top of their dosing method and give us, the user a clear indication of who you use and who to avoid.

I'll be getting a few tests done on the next couple of months and all results will be posted.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

nickc300 said:


> I am confused as to why people wouldn't post up their test results. It's shocked me there isn't a thread that's been started for users to post their results.
> 
> As I've said already in this thread it can do nothing but good things for the AAS community. Forcing labs to be more on top of their dosing method and give us, the user a clear indication of who you use and who to avoid.
> 
> I'll be getting a few tests done on the next couple of months and all results will be posted.


 You're right. It's an incredibly useful service and could save people a lot of money if everyone shared their findings.


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

sen said:


> You're right. It's an incredibly useful service and could save people a lot of money if everyone shared their findings.


 Not only that mate but it'll force labs to sort the sh1t out. I think the majority out there are good and probably fairly accurately dosed. But those that aren't, they'd be having nightmares about Chemclarity.

People need to realise this and post their results.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

nickc300 said:


> I am confused as to why people wouldn't post up their test results. It's shocked me there isn't a thread that's been started for users to post their results.
> 
> As I've said already in this thread it can do nothing but good things for the AAS community. Forcing labs to be more on top of their dosing method and give us, the user a clear indication of who you use and who to avoid.
> 
> I'll be getting a few tests done on the next couple of months and all results will be posted.


 40£ will buy me 20 ml of tren


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> 40£ will buy me 20 ml of tren


 Another £40 and you can test it! Don't post results though mate. You might slammed for it :whistling:


----------



## edinburgheire (Aug 6, 2007)

Frandeman said:


> 40£ will buy me 20 ml of tren


 Or 20p s worth of cooking oil


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

nickc300 said:


> Another £40 and you can test it! Don't post results though mate. You might slammed for it :whistling:


 By who???

Most in here are fu**ing clueless lol...



edinburgheire said:


> Or 20p s worth of cooking oil


 I'm a chef....still can use it


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Infiniti TMT500....

the results are shocking FFS :lol: checkout TMuscle for them


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Infiniti TMT500....
> 
> the results are shocking FFS :lol: checkout TMuscle for them


 There a fair few chemclarity results on there? Not been on there before.


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

A1243R said:


> Infiniti TMT500....
> 
> the results are shocking FFS :lol: checkout TMuscle for them


 I'm really dubious about those results. I'd like to see a second test to prove it.

Obviously at least the majority of Infiniti was/is good to go and that must have been one of their more popular products. If it was that severely underdosed I don't know how there weren't any/many bad reviews (not that I've looked for them).

Sure he didn't send one of the counterfeit Infiniti for testing?


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

Any news on my test @ChemClarity was expecting my results this evening


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

elliot1989 said:


> Any news on my test @ChemClarity was expecting my results this evening


 What did you get tested mate? Posting results?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

JUICE1 said:


> I'm really dubious about those results. I'd like to see a second test to prove it.
> 
> Obviously at least the majority of Infiniti was/is good to go and that must have been one of their more popular products. If it was that severely underdosed I don't know how there weren't any/many bad reviews (not that I've looked for them).
> 
> Sure he didn't send one of the counterfeit Infiniti for testing?


 Have you got some in? If so, send it in 

Problem is wih UGL is its batches ain't it.... one could be great, that definitely isn't.

There were a few people who were saying they can't believe it's 500mg of gear... look at the results, it isn't. Not many people moaned about PIP with it too!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

sen said:


> There a fair few chemclarity results on there? Not been on there before.


 Yeah few mate. Some Gentech stuff too


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

JUICE1 said:


> I'm really dubious about those results. I'd like to see a second test to prove it.
> 
> Obviously at least the majority of Infiniti was/is good to go and that must have been one of their more popular products. If it was that severely underdosed I don't know how there weren't any/many bad reviews (not that I've looked for them).
> 
> Sure he didn't send one of the counterfeit Infiniti for testing?


 the guy who sent it in was sponsered by Infiniti, guess they sent him some of the fake gear by mistake.


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

A1243R said:


> Have you got some in? If so, send it in
> 
> Problem is wih UGL is its batches ain't it.... one could be great, that definitely isn't.
> 
> There were a few people who were saying they can't believe it's 500mg of gear... look at the results, it isn't. Not many people moaned about PIP with it too!


 Exactly. I'm guessing ugl's have no idea about the quality of the raws their using. That's a massive problem. They could be genuinely thinking their dosing correctly but using s**t raws.

Chemclarity to the fcuking rescue.


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

nickc300 said:


> What did you get tested mate? Posting results?


 Sent in some rohm omandec mate and yes I'll be posting results


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

elliot1989 said:


> Sent in some rohm omandec mate and yes I'll be posting results


 @ChemClarity can you check these? I'd be interested to know....

also elliot1989 id check the account you made with them as sometimes the emails go to junk


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

A1243R said:


> @ChemClarity can you check these? I'd be interested to know....
> 
> also elliot1989 id check the account you made with them as sometimes the emails go to junk


 Recieved an email mate, item will be double checked and results sent to me tomorrow morning


----------



## DbolD (Apr 10, 2015)

I'll bet a Pound to a Penny that a few UGL'S owners are soiling their pants right now.

Looking forward to seeing some results, and a big thanks from me, and I'm sure I speak on behalf of other prospective buyers, for taking time out to do this.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Offer codes in here chaps.... @ChemClarity putting soem deals out.

1 x Substance Test - 5% OFF - use promo5
2 x Substance Test - 7.5% OFF - use promo7
3 x Substance Test - 10% OFF - use promo10
4 x Substance Test - 12.5% OFF - use promo12
‍


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Are you thinking of getting anything tested @BoomTime you seem to have everything else dialled in so i'd of thought this would be interesting for you....


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Also @Chelsea you going to get some NP bits tested? I know you rate it but the headway your making I bet its worth gettign stuff tested for piece of mind or that improvement if the lab isnt any good.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

DbolD said:


> I'll bet a Pound to a Penny that a few UGL'S owners are soiling their pants right now.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing some results, and a big thanks from me, and I'm sure I speak on behalf of other prospective buyers, for taking time out to do this.


 looking forward to all the bogus results put out by labs themselves and also the ensuing shitstorm when labs get trashed by users posting poor test results.


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

@Chelsea are you going to be sending any Neuro pharma in to be tested? if so let me know as we could kill two birds with one stone as I currently have

Np tri test 400

Np Anavar 50

Np Dbol

I was gonna send to @ChemClarity to no point in both of us sending in double.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

A1243R said:


> Also @Chelsea you going to get some NP bits tested? I know you rate it but the headway your making I bet its worth gettign stuff tested for piece of mind or that improvement if the lab isnt any good.


 First ive seen of this, whats the actual crack and how much etc? To be fair like you say ive been smashing PB's and had a fckin wicked cycle so i dont doubt the lab at all but would happily send some bits in.



Sustanation said:


> @Chelsea are you going to be sending any Neuro pharma in to be tested? if so let me know as we could kill two birds with one stone as I currently have
> 
> Np tri test 400
> 
> ...


 No plans to yet mate so i could send over other things that i have old vials of like:

Tren Ace

Test E

Sust

Deca

Im sure i have more but i'll have to check my jabbing stash :lol:


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> First ive seen of this, whats the actual crack and how much etc? To be fair like you say ive been smashing PB's and had a fckin wicked cycle so i dont doubt the lab at all but would happily send some bits in.
> 
> No plans to yet mate so i could send over other things that i have old vials of like:
> 
> ...


 £40 mate so cheap as chips....

Or if you get more than one test the price reduces... i posted some discount codes a few posts back so youll get money off too.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> First ive seen of this, whats the actual crack and how much etc? To be fair like you say ive been smashing PB's and had a fckin wicked cycle so i dont doubt the lab at all but would happily send some bits in.
> 
> No plans to yet mate so i could send over other things that i have old vials of like:
> 
> ...


 Just send chemclarity a link to your instagram mate and they'll probably be able to get the mg/ml dosage from there!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

sen said:


> Just send chemclarity a link to your instagram mate and they'll probably be able to get the mg/ml dosage from there!


 That actually made me lol at my desk :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

A1243R said:


> £40 mate so cheap as chips....
> 
> Or if you get more than one test the price reduces... i posted some discount codes a few posts back so youll get money off too.


 £40 for a single test yea? So 1 x Test of Test 400 for example?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> £40 for a single test yea? So 1 x Test of Test 400 for example?


 Yes mate, you get the results loaded onto your account and only you can see them.

ChemC also don't know what you have sent in....


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

I would update my results but @ChemClarity haven't sent them to me and I'm starting to get a little annoyed with how long the process takes. I've emailed them and they haven't replied but I've been speaking to the previously


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

elliot1989 said:


> I would update my results but @ChemClarity haven't sent them to me and I'm starting to get a little annoyed with how long the process takes. I've emailed them and they haven't replied but I've been speaking to the previously


 I'm waiting on my kit


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

Russian_88 said:


> I'm waiting on my kit


 My kit arrived a day or two late, they've had my sample since Monday it was tested yesterday but they said that they wanted to red test it this morning. I emailed them at one asking for an update and nothing


----------



## doyle1987 (Jan 5, 2014)

elliot1989 said:


> My kit arrived a day or two late, they've had my sample since Monday it was tested yesterday but they said that they wanted to red test it this morning. I emailed them at one asking for an update and nothing


 Have you checked your junk mail mate see on tmuscle couple people say it was in there junk mail


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

doyle1987 said:


> Have you checked your junk mail mate see on tmuscle couple people say it was in there junk mail


 It's not on their website let alone in my emails


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

nickc300 said:


> I am confused as to why people wouldn't post up their test results. It's shocked me there isn't a thread that's been started for users to post their results.


 There's the sticky at the top of this section, buddy. It's locked and the tests need to be sent to @Pscarb (or I'm guessing any mod) to post up.


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

elliot1989 said:


> My kit arrived a day or two late, they've had my sample since Monday it was tested yesterday but they said that they wanted to red test it this morning. I emailed them at one asking for an update and nothing


 Patience mate, I'm sure they busy and we will get our bits and results shortly


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

elliot1989 said:


> It's not on their website let alone in my emails


 It won't be on there website mate, you'll be the only one that can see it in your account.


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

richardrahl said:


> There's the sticky at the top of this section, buddy. It's locked and the tests need to be sent to @Pscarb (or I'm guessing any mod) to post up.


 Ah spot mate yeah I've seen it. I'll be sure to send my results over to him when they're done.


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

A1243R said:


> It won't be on there website mate, you'll be the only one that can see it in your account.


 Yea you can log on and click test results and the folder is empty


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

ChemClarity said:


> Hi Elliot,
> 
> We received your sample on Monday midday and it was tested today. The results have been uploaded to the website and you should have received a notification email.
> 
> ...


 I have no issue with that but I'd prefer it if you didn't email saying it was tested yesterday and I'd have results this morning


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

ChemClarity said:


> Elliot, I've just checked the chat logs and can see you were told your sample would be tested today - which you were happy with.
> 
> Results are usually checked late afternoon before being sent on.
> 
> We've done exactly as we said we would.


 No you stated that my sample had been tested on Tuesday but would be double checked this morning because the lab manager wanted to, I can post a screen shot if you wish. You have done what you said you would just a few hours late


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

ChemClarity said:


> We promise to dispatch sample collection kits within 24 hours of an order - but the vast majority go out the same day.
> 
> Could you send me a PM with your order number? I'm happy to check the dates for you.


 I'm patient buddy, no rush I'll wait.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

A1243R said:


> Are you thinking of getting anything tested @BoomTime you seem to have everything else dialled in so i'd of thought this would be interesting for you....


 I am not on anything at the moment. On the baby making protocol for now. Not been on AAS for 10 weeks now.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

BoomTime said:


> I am not on anything at the moment. On the baby making protocol for now. Not been on AAS for 10 weeks now.


 Gay....

me too tbh fella. Not the baby making but not trained in 6months


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

A1243R said:


> Gay....
> 
> me too tbh fella. Not the baby making but not trained in 6months


 To be honest, its been a bloody breeze, no loss of libidio or strength what so ever. Motivation, recovery, pump, fullness and hardness is down but other than that its been the easiest PCT ever! I can't understand how so many find it so hard!

HGH will be helping with that but its no magic drug as you know. As soon as the misses is pregnant I will be jumping on a big off season cycle!

Are you injured or something?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

BoomTime said:


> To be honest, its been a bloody breeze, no loss of libidio or strength what so ever. Motivation, recovery, pump, fullness and hardness is down but other than that its been the easiest PCT ever! I can't understand how so many find it so hard!
> 
> HGH will be helping with that but its no magic drug as you know. As soon as the misses is pregnant I will be jumping on a big off season cycle!
> 
> Are you injured or something?


 Shoulders f**ked mate

yeah I thought the same about coming off then I hit 12/14 weeks and f**k me it was rough! Went cold turkey though!


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

BoomTime said:


> To be honest, its been a bloody breeze, no loss of libidio or strength what so ever. Motivation, recovery, pump, fullness and hardness is down but other than that its been the easiest PCT ever! I can't understand how so many find it so hard!
> 
> HGH will be helping with that but its no magic drug as you know. As soon as the misses is pregnant I will be jumping on a big off season cycle!
> 
> Are you injured or something?


 10weeks off is not a lot!

Good luck with the baby making! Hgh on its own is a bit of waste!


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

sauliuhas said:


> 10weeks off is not a lot!
> 
> Good luck with the baby making! Hgh on its own is a bit of waste!


 10 days off is a lot!


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

sen said:


> 10 days off is a lot!


 Lol

been off for over 2 years  lost the gains, and the size


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

sauliuhas said:


> Lol
> 
> been off for over 2 years  lost the gains, and the size


 Why? Look awesome in your avi


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

ChemClarity said:


> Elliot this isn't the place to be discussing this.
> 
> We follow a set process when testing and this is sort of lead-time you can expect with this service.
> 
> I'm sorry if you feel this wasn't made clear.


 Elliot, this isn't the place for you to catch us out lying...

correction.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> ....so far lol


 Have you washed your bath yet,. we need to get that s**t bottled up and flogged before we get rumbled


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

For years people moan that steroid testing is too expensive. Then someone solves the problem and get slated to bit. Bloody joke.

Good on you CC. You are tranparent and cheap which is good enough for me. Dont understand the moaning. No testing end to end process is foolproof. Remember that UG gear is illegal and people are out to backstab each other. CC only do the testing and publishing. The rest is a lottery still.

Only reason I will use is to make sure what I am using is fine. Couldnt care less about other labs. If I buy something and send it in, get a decent result then Im happy and I get on with my life


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

The turnaround time chemclarity achieve is very reasonable I don't understand the moaning at all . I suspect if they get busier it will take a bit longer which is to be expected . I bet when you buy your gear online you don't get it next day so stop complaining .


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Anyone moaning should consider sending a sample to simec for £300 and maybe a 4 week turnaround


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> Anyone moaning should consider sending a sample to simec for £300 and maybe a 4 week turnaround


 none of the fvckers moaning about price will ever get anything tested anyway.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> Anyone moaning should consider sending a sample to simec for £300 and maybe a 4 week turnaround


 Would agree with this, the service they offer is fast and reliable (from what I've seen) and affordable to the general public. It's just people complaining over nothing as per usual IMO. It's a good service and one that people should be grateful for, they could charge you an arm and a leg for testing but choose not to. Props to you @ChemClarity for running an honest business model.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> Would agree with this, the service they offer is fast and reliable (from what I've seen) and affordable to the general public. It's just people complaining over nothing as per usual IMO. It's a good service and one that people should be grateful for, they could charge you an arm and a leg for testing but choose not to. Props to you @ChemClarity for running an honest business model.


 If they did same day results someone would still have something to moan about


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

big vin said:


> The turnaround time chemclarity achieve is very reasonable I don't understand the moaning at all . I suspect if they get busier it will take a bit longer which is to be expected . I bet when you buy your gear online you don't get it next day so stop complaining .


 I get mines next day actually lol


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Irish Beast said:


> For years people moan that steroid testing is too expensive. Then someone solves the problem and get slated to bit. Bloody joke.
> 
> Good on you CC. You are tranparent and cheap which is good enough for me. Dont understand the moaning. No testing end to end process is foolproof. Remember that UG gear is illegal and people are out to backstab each other. CC only do the testing and publishing. The rest is a lottery still.
> 
> Only reason I will use is to make sure what I am using is fine. Couldnt care less about other labs. If I buy something and send it in, get a decent result then Im happy and I get on with my life


 Spot on :thumb

I'm happy with the service and I'll be using it moving forward.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

sen said:


> If they did same day results someone would still have something to moan about


 More than likely, at that price a weeks turnaround is nothing to complain about IMO and personally I would be more then happy with that level of customer service. I wasn't at first but I'm considering sending in a few bits myself also TBH.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> More than likely, at that price a weeks turnaround is nothing to complain about IMO and personally I would be more then happy with that level of customer service. I wasn't at first but I'm considering sending in a few bits myself also TBH.


 My test was back to me in 3 days IIRC. Send on Sunday (Monday Post) and back with me on Wednesday a think....

It's worth doing IMO mate. I only run up to say 500/600mg so if its underdosed then im on like f**k all :lol:


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

A1243R said:


> My test was back to me in 3 days IIRC. Send on Sunday (Monday Post) and back with me on Wednesday a think....
> 
> It's worth doing IMO mate. I only run up to say 500/600mg so if its underdosed then im on like f**k all :lol:


 I doubt I'll be going over that mg myself mate, so yes, I am starting to see the benefit in the occasional test. I can personally be comfortable with a deviance of +20/-20% considering but we will see when I get round to testing something.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> I doubt I'll be going over that mg myself mate, so yes, I am starting to see the benefit in the occasional test. I can personally be comfortable with a deviance of +20/-20% considering but we will see when I get round to testing something.


 If my gears cheap enough and its say 20% then I'm not bothered but actually knowing the dosage means that I can get the correct dose I want y playing with the volume I inject....

I'm putting an order in with a new lab next week so I'll be getting that tested but I know a coupel of top level competitiors on it so should be good!


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

A1243R said:


> If my gears cheap enough and its say 20% then I'm not bothered but actually knowing the dosage means that I can get the correct dose I want y playing with the volume I inject....
> 
> I'm putting an order in with a new lab next week so I'll be getting that tested but I know a coupel of top level competitiors on it so should be good!


 Pretty much, the gear I buy is affordable UK UGL's for the most part. If it was Pharmacom or Alpha I was having tested I wouldn't use them again if the results turned up bad solely due to the amount of money invested in comparison. You are right in that it gives room to dose the desired amount correctly also.


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Pretty much, the gear I buy is affordable UK UGL's for the most part. If it was Pharmacom or Alpha I was having tested I wouldn't use them again if the results turned up bad solely due to the amount of money invested in comparison. You are right in that it gives room to dose the desired amount correctly also.


 I'm sending ap test e :thumb


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Russian_88 said:


> I'm sending ap test e :thumb


 Hope it comes up good otherwise I'm just going to feel cheated from the times Iv used them. :lol:

They are licencenced to manufacture certain products such as test though I believe so hopefully the results you receive will reciprocate this.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

ChemClarity said:


> We have people that put their sample in the post, then call us the next day at 9:02 asking if we got the sample and if it's been tested yet.
> 
> Then they'll send an email to us 3 hours later.
> 
> ...


 Should use that as a slogan. :lol:


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

ChemClarity said:


> We have people that put their sample in the post, then call us the next day at 9:02 asking if we got the sample and if it's been tested yet.
> 
> Then they'll send an email to us 3 hours later.
> 
> ...


 How long do the tests actually take? As in sample at the desk and face mask on, ready to roll.


----------



## DbolD (Apr 10, 2015)

As well as the comments already aired about a good cheap service & turnaround, people should also bear in mind that Royal Mail are DEFINITELY slower than usual at present and have been for over a week now.

I buy lots off eBay (5 to 10 orders per Week), and 1st class parcels are taking 2 > 4 days to arrive from the despatch date, and 2nd class is taking around 3 > 6.

1st class mail is usually next day here, whereas 2nd class is normally 2 > 3.

Just something to bear in mind...


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

ChemClarity said:


> It depends on the sample, but generally a little over an hour - including sample prep.
> 
> We then have to process and book in the days samples, process results, clean the equipment etc.
> 
> ...


 Most people been using the gear before they send it in anyway so a few days won't make a difference.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

ChemClarity said:


> It depends on the sample, but generally a little over an hour - including sample prep.
> 
> We then have to process and book in the days samples, process results, clean the equipment etc.
> 
> ...


 Why not just upgrade to guaranteed next day, or is having a courier work out cheaper if it's a standing contract or whatever?

do you have rough estimate when you'll be planning on extending your range of tests to include for npp? Sorry if this has been asked before.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

sen said:


> If they did same day results someone would still have something to moan about


 Yep. Cant please some people. Even if they did it free and collected from peoples houses their would be moaning that they have to answer the door!


----------



## AsItIs (Sep 24, 2012)

Just Used The Service As Well.

Sent Some Dunning Labs 250 Off That Came Back At 243mg Per ML.

I Got 11ml Out The Vial, So It Is Still Higher Than A 10ml , 250mg Per ML Vial In Total Content.

Happy With The Total Turnaround Time And I Think The Price Is Pretty Decent As Well.

Will Be Using Again, I'm About To Send Some Sphinx Off Next.


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

AsItIs said:


> Just Used The Service As Well.
> 
> Sent Some Dunning Labs 250 Off That Came Back At 243mg Per ML.
> 
> ...


 What Sphinx are you sending off? And do dunning labs do tren e?


----------



## AsItIs (Sep 24, 2012)

Nara said:


> What Sphinx are you sending off? And do dunning labs do tren e?


 I'm Sending Some Sphinx Var and Sphinx Base.

Just Looked At The Dunning Labs Lineup, They Do Tren Enan That's Supposed To Be 200mg Per ML. Tbh, I Was Considering Purchasing There Tren E But Opted For There Trestolone (Ment) In The End, But Sadly At The Moment, ChemClarity Are Not Testing Trestolone. @ChemClarity, Any Plans To Test The Ment Anytime Soon?


----------



## AsItIs (Sep 24, 2012)

ChemClarity said:


> Thanks for using us and giving feedback.


 Sir, You Are Very Welcome, Really Do Appreciate The Service That You Offer Us All.


----------



## AsItIs (Sep 24, 2012)

ChemClarity said:


> Sadly not. We're working on a shortlist of steroids and maybe this is something we can look at in 2017 if enough of our users want it.
> 
> It might be worth posting your results in a separate thread so more can see them.


 Ok Ill Do That, Ty Sir.


----------



## kasabian19 (Jul 11, 2007)

@ChemClarity any reason for the removal of blends from the testing?


----------



## Digger78 (Nov 30, 2014)

ChemClarity said:


> Sadly not. We're working on a shortlist of steroids and maybe this is something we can look at in 2017 if enough of our users want it.
> 
> It might be worth posting your results in a separate thread so more can see them.


 The should be a sticky that allows people to post the results and what labs have Been tested (with proof).

Would be a handy thread


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Digger78 said:


> The should be a sticky that allows people to post the results and what labs have Been tested (with proof).
> 
> Would be a handy thread


 If people contact Pscarb he will add their results to the existing thread that he has set up for this purpose.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Digger78 said:


> The should be a sticky that allows people to post the results and what labs have Been tested (with proof).
> 
> Would be a handy thread


 Sticky at top of steroid section. Last post 7 Oct if I remember correctly.


----------



## Leoniidas (Apr 5, 2014)

Cronus said:


> are you able to test for 1-test cyp (dihydroboldenone) ?


 Which labs actually makes this?


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Leoniidas said:


> Which labs actually makes this?


 Noble use to before they went to sh $te


----------



## Leoniidas (Apr 5, 2014)

Cronus said:


> Noble use to before they went to sh $te


 Yes I remember that. I'm currently looking for a lab that does it but hard to find


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Leoniidas said:


> Yes I remember that. I'm currently looking for a lab that does it but hard to find


 Geneza do it or used to


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Leoniidas said:


> Which labs actually makes this?


 Geneza of course does :thumb


----------



## Leoniidas (Apr 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Geneza of course does :thumb


 Any experience with the aforementioned compound mate? I know you like your Geneza but the only place I can find that sells it has had 1test cyp out if stock for ages


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Leoniidas said:


> Any experience with the aforementioned compound mate? I know you like your Geneza but the only place I can find that sells it has had 1test cyp out if stock for ages


 Out of stock

Same place

Happy with my tren but looking forward to try trest now


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

AsItIs said:


> I'm Sending Some Sphinx Var and Sphinx Base.
> 
> Just Looked At The Dunning Labs Lineup, They Do Tren Enan That's Supposed To Be 200mg Per ML. Tbh, I Was Considering Purchasing There Tren E But Opted For There Trestolone (Ment) In The End, But Sadly At The Moment, ChemClarity Are Not Testing Trestolone. @ChemClarity, Any Plans To Test The Ment Anytime Soon?


 When you starting the ment mate? Have you ran it before?

Ive got some on order. Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## kasabian19 (Jul 11, 2007)

@ChemClarity. Why do users have to state which steroid(s) they are sending in? Surely it'd be better just to allow users to send in the oil and you then analyse it without having any idea what's supposed to be in it? You test each oil for all steroids (that you test for) anyway, so surely having it completely anonymous and blind would be better?


----------



## alwaysmassive78 (Mar 6, 2016)

ChemClarity said:


> It's because we have developed testing methods to suit specific anabolic steroids. We do this to ensure we're operating as efficiently as possible.
> 
> A good example - A users sent in a sample of Testosterone Enanthate last week and we found it was Sustanon 250. We conducted the initial test, realised it was a blend, then had to retest the sample using a different method.
> 
> ...


 How did you know it was supposed to be Test E?


----------



## alwaysmassive78 (Mar 6, 2016)

ChemClarity said:


> Because he selected Testosterone Enanthate when purchasing the test on our website.


 Ah right, makes sense now! In some cases I've heard of Test Prop added to Test E (but not labelled or sold as it) and the lab's answer was it was as a kicker (lab was Scirrox if I remember rightly). That was how they explained it following being reported as underdosed...apparently following retesting they were correct. Should label it properly in the first place obviously


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

My bad lol. It was meant to be test e but changed my mind.


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> My bad lol. It was meant to be test e but changed my mind.


 Post them up ? :whistling: lab and results


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Russian_88 said:


> Post them up ? :whistling: lab and results


 sure, give me 5


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

A - Pakistani Bayer test e

B - La Pharma Sus400

C - TM test e


----------



## alwaysmassive78 (Mar 6, 2016)

Dark sim said:


> A - Pakistani Bayer test e
> 
> B - La Pharma Sus400
> 
> ...


 Thanks for posting up- thought was good sust results until I realised wasn't 250mg/ml but supposed to be 400mg/ml....


----------



## BULK (Sep 13, 2015)

So TM is 200 not 250 then !


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

alwaysmassive78 said:


> Thanks for posting up- thought was good sust results until I realised wasn't 250mg/ml but supposed to be 400mg/ml....


 This is true, but at least is contains the blend it is meant to, just not at the correct mg. Not a complete loss in my opinion.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

BULK said:


> So TM is 200 not 250 then !


 TM is test C


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> TM is test C


 You've put the results in the wrong order, I would rearrange them for clarity.


----------



## BULK (Sep 13, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> TM is test C


 Looked properly this time lol. Cheers. Could a mod go through all these posts and add them to the lab test sticky ?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Look at that TM result, it's within 10% of the label mark up as I predicted. @kasabian19


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

Dark sim said:


> A - Pakistani Bayer test e
> 
> B - La Pharma Sus400
> 
> ...


 Whoah whoah whoah is that saying the paki test e is 20% down?


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

@Dark simWhat batch and exp dates you got on them testoviron mate please?


----------



## BULK (Sep 13, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> Look at that TM result, it's within 10% of the label mark up as I predicted. @kasabian19


 Lmao .... love it


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

DLTBB said:


> Look at that TM result, it's within 10% of the label mark up as I predicted. @kasabian19


 Isnt their test e only supposed to be 250mg/ml then mate? If so v good result!


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Big Ian said:


> @Dark simWhat batch and exp dates you got on them testoviron mate please?


 I'll check later and post up


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> I'll check later and post up


 Good result for TM. Looks like the new labels too so shows they haven't dropped standards after such good feedback at the beginning. Obviously still early days but good, none the less.


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> TM is test C


 Thanks for posting this up buddy, top guy. Bit confused about tm test c ? On a vial says test e ( from what I can see ) and in lab results states test e ? So Iranian test e is 200, also under ? Or am I reading all this wrong ?


----------



## BULK (Sep 13, 2015)

Russian_88 said:


> Thanks for posting this up buddy, top guy. Bit confused about tm test c ? On a vial says test e ( from what I can see ) and in lab results states test e ? So Iranian test e is 200, also under ? Or am I reading all this wrong ?


 He means sample c . Identity code


----------



## alwaysmassive78 (Mar 6, 2016)

I've never been able to access Taylor Made website. Seen a lot of positive feedback but only seen on a reseller's site which I also can't access... tried different browsers etc.

Edit: not a source request btw just badly worded! Left in case people wonder what I'd said though.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Russian_88 said:


> Thanks for posting this up buddy, top guy. Bit confused about tm test c ? On a vial says test e ( from what I can see ) and in lab results states test e ? So Iranian test e is 200, also under ? Or am I reading all this wrong ?


 15139C is the sample ID, it test E that has been tested as per the label.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Russian_88 said:


> Thanks for posting this up buddy, top guy. Bit confused about tm test c ? On a vial says test e ( from what I can see ) and in lab results states test e ? So Iranian test e is 200, also under ? Or am I reading all this wrong ?


 taylor made test e came back at 240 odd mg/ml


----------



## alwaysmassive78 (Mar 6, 2016)

Dark sim said:


> 15139C is the sample ID, it test E that has been tested as per the label.


 Meant test c not Test C.


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

BULK said:


> He means sample c . Identity code


 Now I feel stupid :rage: :lol: been studying last few hours so brain is fried lol


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

Should have more tests coming soon, just waiting on @ChemClarity to reply to my pm, cough cough :whistling:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Dark sim said:


> This is true, but at least is contains the blend it is meant to, just not at the correct mg. Not a complete loss in my opinion.


 Does the la pharma sust have 100mg of cypionate listed on the vial, tried zooming in but goes too blurry


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Looks like dunning labs and TM are the places to go at the moment. Gonna order some dunning labs tomorrow. 11ml per bottle don't you know and only 7mg under per ml so works out over dosed per vial.


----------



## alwaysmassive78 (Mar 6, 2016)

sen said:


> Looks like dunning labs and TM are the places to go at the moment. Gonna order some dunning labs tomorrow. 11ml per bottle don't you know and only 7mg under per ml so works out over dosed per vial.


 Not pushing them as never had any of their gear but I believe they said earlier in the thread they would adjust for the 7mg... good to get a response like that. With these results it looks like the best bet is not to go higher than anything labelled 250mg/ml on Test vials


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

Russian_88 said:


> Thanks for posting this up buddy, top guy. Bit confused about tm test c ? On a vial says test e ( from what I can see ) and in lab results states test e ? So Iranian test e is 200, also under ? Or am I reading all this wrong ?


 No not iranians mate pakistani testovirons.

so is tm test e supposed to be 250 or 300 then please?


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> Look at that TM result, it's within 10% of the label mark up as I predicted. @kasabian19


 I remember that thread...this must feel nice


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Big Ian said:


> No not iranians mate pakistani testovirons.
> 
> so is tm test e supposed to be 250 or 300 then please?


 250 pal.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

alwaysmassive78 said:


> Not pushing them as never had any of their gear but I believe they said earlier in the thread they would adjust for the 7mg... good to get a response like that. With these results it looks like the best bet is not to go higher than anything labelled 250mg/ml on Test vials


 Yeah next batch apparently but according to them they fill vials up will 11ml instead of 10 and pills always contain +5 minimum. Can't grumble at that if the dosing is close to stated too.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

I love @ChemClarity best thing to happen to this forum.


----------



## doyle1987 (Jan 5, 2014)

Any dimension getting tested?


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

sen said:


> 250 pal.


 Doesnt get much better than that then tbf i was sceptical about them aswell.

Rather miffed about the testovirons though, got loads of them in my stash and i get greasy nose at only 150mg/wk on them. Wonder if these that have been tested could be copies? Can't imagine genuine pharma being that far out!


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

ChemClarity said:


> How do you know it's genuine 'pharma'?
> 
> In the last 12 months I've heard so many people tell me that Alpha Pharma was 'pharma'.


 I think he gets this from the NHS.


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

ChemClarity said:


> How do you know it's genuine 'pharma'?
> 
> In the last 12 months I've heard so many people tell me that Alpha Pharma was 'pharma'.


 Mate, bayer is genuine pharma not like alpha which is a posh ugl. Bayer make all sorts of stuff, steroids are a very small part of it. In fact i think test e is the only anabolic steroid they produce.


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

DLTBB said:


> I think he gets this from the NHS.


 Nah not me mate, got me mixed up with someone else......


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Big Ian said:


> Nah not me mate, got me mixed up with someone else......


 Oh I thought he quoted 'big vin', not 'big ian'. My bad.


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

DLTBB said:


> Oh I thought he quoted 'big vin', not 'big ian'. My bad.


 Haha easy mistake to make mate, i'll let you off this time lol


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

ChemClarity said:


> How do you know it's genuine 'pharma'?
> 
> In the last 12 months I've heard so many people tell me that Alpha Pharma was 'pharma'.


 Think it's supposed to be genuine pharma since its "made" by Bayer but I don't think I'd trust any "pharma" gear bought on the black market.

Looks like a fake that does in fact contain testosterone but at a lower dose. Who'd be able to tell they were under?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Big Ian said:


> Mate, bayer is genuine pharma not like alpha which is a posh ugl. Bayer make all sorts of stuff, steroids are a very small part of it. In fact i think test e is the only anabolic steroid they produce.


 Primo too :thumb


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

Frandeman said:


> Primo too :thumb


 Ohhh yeah, how could i forget that! :thumb


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

bayer also make nebido

... on another note the amount of business chem clarity is drumming up using this site as a platform im interested in knowing if it is yet a sponsor for the forums .


----------



## Oldnewb (Jul 24, 2014)

Anybody had cooper gear tested yet?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Oldnewb said:


> Anybody had cooper gear tested yet?


 Somebody had their Sustanon tested and it came back perfectly dosed.


----------



## AsItIs (Sep 24, 2012)

sen said:


> Looks like dunning labs and TM are the places to go at the moment. Gonna order some dunning labs tomorrow. 11ml per bottle don't you know and only 7mg under per ml so works out over dosed per vial.


 Sen, The Lab Has Stated On Another Forum, If Your A Current Customer, Using Any Batch Of Anythink They Sell That Has Not Yet Been Tested, They Will Pay In Goods For The Test Cost.

So I Buy A 11ml Vial Of Test, Send Half A ML For Testing, And Give Them The Link To The Test And Get A Free Vial. Errrr Winning? Pmsl...


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

AsItIs said:


> Sen, The Lab Has Stated On Another Forum, If Your A Current Customer, Using Any Batch Of Anythink They Sell That Has Not Yet Been Tested, They Will Pay In Goods For The Test Cost.
> 
> So I Buy A 11ml Vial Of Test, Send Half A ML For Testing, And Give Them The Link To The Test And Get A Free Vial. Errrr Winning? Pmsl...


 Not really free If you've gotta spend 40+ quid on a test


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

AsItIs said:


> Sen, The Lab Has Stated On Another Forum, If Your A Current Customer, Using Any Batch Of Anythink They Sell That Has Not Yet Been Tested, They Will Pay In Goods For The Test Cost.
> 
> So I Buy A 11ml Vial Of Test, Send Half A ML For Testing, And Give Them The Link To The Test And Get A Free Vial. Errrr Winning? Pmsl...


 Keep in mind it costs them about £3 to make a vial of Test.


----------



## Beastman (Dec 5, 2016)

Looking forward to this have sent some anavar off hope it's good :thumb


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

Just posted back .5 ml of d4net to cc hopefully have the results by next week


----------



## AsItIs (Sep 24, 2012)

mrwright said:


> Not really free If you've gotta spend 40+ quid on a test


 But In Effect You Spend Ex Amount On A Vial You Use And Then Get Ex Amount Back...


----------



## AsItIs (Sep 24, 2012)

DLTBB said:


> Keep in mind it costs them about £3 to make a vial of Test.


 That's A Good Call Tbh, Hadn't Thought Of It Like That.


----------



## AsItIs (Sep 24, 2012)

Beastman said:


> Looking forward to this have sent some anavar off hope it's good :thumb


 @Beastman , What Brand Of Var You Sending? I Got Some Sphinx Or Dimension Var To Send Off, Don't Know Which To Go For


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

AsItIs said:


> @Beastman , What Brand Of Var You Sending? I Got Some Sphinx Or Dimension Var To Send Off, Don't Know Which To Go For


 Sphinx


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

AsItIs said:


> That's A Good Call Tbh, Hadn't Thought Of It Like That.


 still a good gesture. No other labs are doing it.


----------



## Beastman (Dec 5, 2016)

AsItIs said:


> @Beastman , What Brand Of Var You Sending? I Got Some Sphinx Or Dimension Var To Send Off, Don't Know Which To Go For


 Dimension mate


----------



## AsItIs (Sep 24, 2012)

Beastman said:


> Dimension mate


 Ok Beastman, Ill Send Sphinx In.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

DLTBB said:


> Keep in mind it costs them about £3 to make a vial of Test.


 i need to stop working for a living and start making Gear - todai pharma !!!


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

todai said:


> i need to stop working for a living and start making Gear - todai pharma !!!


 Underdosed I heard :whistling:


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Just need someone send some TM Tren an I'm sorted!


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Russian_88 said:


> Underdosed I heard :whistling:


 :lol:


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

todai said:


> i need to stop working for a living and start making Gear - todai pharma !!!


 This will be once you've set everything up. Guy on here who did home brew told me it cost him about ten quid to make 10ml test e 250.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

sen said:


> This will be once you've set everything up. Guy on here who did home brew told me it cost him about ten quid to make 10ml test e 250.


 one day when I start saying how good Todai Pharma Labs is... its honestly not me! coincidence.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

AsItIs said:


> Sen, The Lab Has Stated On Another Forum, If Your A Current Customer, Using Any Batch Of Anythink They Sell That Has Not Yet Been Tested, They Will Pay In Goods For The Test Cost.
> 
> So I Buy A 11ml Vial Of Test, Send Half A ML For Testing, And Give Them The Link To The Test And Get A Free Vial. Errrr Winning? Pmsl...


 wHY aLL tHE cAPS?


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Just need someone send some TM Tren an I'm sorted!


 Fire away pal, sort it yourself?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

mrwright said:


> Just need someone send some TM Tren an I'm sorted!


 What you need to understand is that somebody else posting good TM Tren E results gives you no certainty that yours is dosed the same.

It could be:

- A different batch

- Somebody affiliated with TM sending well dosed gear off purposely so they can post good results


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> What you need to understand is that somebody else posting good TM Tren E results gives you no certainty that yours is dosed the same.
> 
> It could be:
> 
> ...


 Gives an indication that everything's right tho

Unless it comes back massively underdosed or containing wrong substances etc it's pretty safe to assume the rest is going to be similar

Plus it means I can show the wife n say look it's been tested it's all fine an exactly what it says no need to worry n shut her up!


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

simonboyle said:


> Fire away pal, sort it yourself?


 I may do when I get some!


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Gives an indication that everything's right tho
> 
> Unless it comes back massively underdosed or containing wrong substances etc it's pretty safe to assume the rest is going to be similar
> 
> Plus it means I can show the wife n say look it's been tested it's all fine an exactly what it says no need to worry n shut her up!


 Their test e result gives an indication that what's on the label is what's in the bottle. Why would they change their ways just because it's a different compound?


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

sen said:


> Their test e result gives an indication that what's on the label is what's in the bottle. Why would they change their ways just because it's a different compound?


 Agreed, but if raws aren't tested then it is always possible, with no ill intention on anyones part.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

simonboyle said:


> Agreed, but if raws aren't tested then it is always possible, with no ill intention on anyones part.


 100% mate.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

ChemClarity said:


> I think it's likely that the reverse of this is happening.
> 
> UGLs could send SIMEC a sample that they know will test well. They get a test report for it and use it to convince everybody that their products are high quality.
> 
> ...


 I've never seen a UGL do this.

I don't believe any of them get their Raws tested to be honest.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

simonboyle said:


> I've never seen a UGL do this.
> 
> I don't believe any of them get their Raws tested to be honest.


 Do you see many ugls do anything?


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

@KingKong1 was his name and we are still waiting for those results


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

elliot1989 said:


> @KingKong1 was his name and we are still waiting for those results


 He's probably under his mattress now looking for the last of his dead relatives cash.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

I have some sphinx test e that I want to send off for testing but I'm. Not planning on using it for another six months . Will puncturing the vial to draw out 0.5 ml to send off for testing now affect the rest that's in the vial , in other words if I puncture the vial now will I still be able to use the rest in six months time ?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

big vin said:


> I have some sphinx test e that I want to send off for testing but I'm. Not planning on using it for another six months . Will puncturing the vial to draw out 0.5 ml to send off for testing now affect the rest that's in the vial , in other words if I puncture the vial now will I still be able to use the rest in six months time ?


 No it will be fine but I would wait until you're about to use it by which point CC will have been around for longer and might have established new/better methods or better offers.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

elliot1989 said:


> @KingKong1 was his name and we are still waiting for those results


 Why have all his simec test results been deleted? He posted a load before didn't he?


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

sen said:


> Why have all his simec test results been deleted? He posted a load before didn't he?


 Not sure mate perhaps they were bunk


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

elliot1989 said:


> Not sure mate perhaps they were bunk


 Yeah does seem strange. Checked all his post history but can't find f**k all tests.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Someone's never been dishonest online have they?

Every Chinese supplier claims 98%+ purity regardless of the product. Literally anything they may offer you will be a claimed 98%+. They're Ruthless in their production methods.


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

sen said:


> Yeah does seem strange. Checked all his post history but can't find f**k all tests.


 He's changed his name his old account is just kingkong not kingkong1 that might be why. All he ever commented on was infinity/sis


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm the guy who sent in Infiniti TMT500 to be tested by CC (I was sponsored by Infiniti beforehand and smashed a 300KG Squat easy when on TMT500). Infiniti were unaware that I was going to do this. No way did it feel that underdosed when I was on it, I was on 10ml a week though so difficult to gauge, that is why I sent it to CC.

Anyhow, as stated, I don't believe it was dosed at 100mg/ml which is what the CC result came back at, so I got in contact with Infiniti guy, he was shocked at the result and said he would pay to send a sample to Chemtox, this went via UPS courier yesterday from the same vial. I sent the vial, unmarked vial, he has had no involvement apart from paying me via bank transfer (which he hasn't done yet, LOL).

I expect results within a week.

I do question CCs testing of blends and also why they have taken their blend testing off the market for a while.

Anyhow, time will tell. I'll post up Chemtox report here, side-by-side with CC report.


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

@ChemClarity when will they blends be added back on ? Checked this morning but nothing.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ChemClarity said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but didn't you recently send us an email enquiry ref why steroids blends was no longer on the website?
> 
> We explained that we are changing the way blends are displayed and purchased through the website - the function should be visible on the website later today.
> 
> ...


 Quite correct, I was intrigued why, I wasn't wholly satisfied with the response so there remain questions for me.

Anyhow, this is all conjecture, let's see what Chemtox come back with, these are an internationally-renowned lab.

http://www.labochemtox.com/


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

ChemClarity said:


> Do you remember the user that sent 10 x samples to SIMEC and claimed he was funding it using inheritance money?
> 
> This really stuck out as being odd and it was an unlikely story.
> 
> ...


 Was more pointing out that I think most ugls just buy the Raws and hope for the best.

I don't think they pay/send samples for testing before brewing. I don't see, on here ot any other forum, ugls posting results of Raws, never have. If they were paying for simec they would be posting those results, regardless of perception of falsehood etc.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

sen said:


> He's probably under his mattress now looking for the last of his dead relatives cash.


 Or murdering more relatives


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ChemClarity said:


> I don't know what else I can tell you.
> 
> Despite there being recognised steroid blends on the marketplace, UGLs commonly have their own product that might contain a unique combination of steroid esters.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for response, I am not flaming you guys, I have been asking for a similar service for a long time (Chemtox was 250 Euros for one test) so want you to do well.

I have to question the accuracy of the TMT result though. That is why I have sent a sample from same vial to Chemtox.

Only time will tell.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> Thanks for response, I am not flaming you guys, I have been asking for a similar service for a long time (Chemtox was 250 Euros for one test) so want you to do well.
> 
> I have to question the accuracy of the TMT result though. That is why I have sent a sample from same vial to Chemtox.
> 
> Only time will tell.


 How do you know which is right though?

I'll hazard a guess at whichever labs test is closer to the stated dose will be the correct one?

Sending a sample to 2 different places probably proves one is incorrect but not which one.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

sen said:


> How do you know which is right though?
> 
> I'll hazard a guess at whichever labs test is closer to the stated dose will be the correct one?
> 
> Sending a sample to 2 different places probably proves one is incorrect but not which one.


 3th one lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

sen said:


> How do you know which is right though?
> 
> I'll hazard a guess at whichever labs test is closer to the stated dose will be the correct one?
> 
> Sending a sample to 2 different places probably proves one is incorrect but not which one.


 I am not involved with or affiliated to the lab. Anybody who speculates that I am must be retarded. I am the one who posted up the CC result of 100 mg/ml - do you think someone affiliated to the lab would do that :thumbup1:

I am not stating one would be correct but I doubt CC's results so if the results are miles out, we know there is a discrepancy, don't we?

Chemtox have been around since 2003, CC have been about for about 3 months.

If I was forced to choose, I would choose Chemtox due to it's longevity and it's history = http://www.labochemtox.com/en/the-laboratory/about-us

Again, this is all speculation as we don't know the results yet, Chemtox could come back at 100 mg/ml too, but I somehow doubt it.

n.b. Once CC have sorted out their blend testing issues, I will get a mate to send in TMT500 again


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> I am not involved with or affiliated to the lab. Anybody who speculates that I am must be retarded. I am the one who posted up the CC result of 100 mg/ml - do you think someone affiliated to the lab would do that :thumbup1:
> 
> I am not stating one would be correct but I doubt CC's results so if the results are miles out, we know there is a discrepancy, don't we?
> 
> ...


 You are sponsored by them, to be fair.

But yeah, no one knows. No one watches the tests get done, no one would probably even know what was going on if they did.

Also no one knows you've sent a sample from the same vial as the one you sent to chemclarity.

Posting the bad result could be your way of discrediting chemclarity. Next you post a good one and all of a sudden no one trusts chemclarity.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ChemClarity said:


> Sorry, but I think you are missing the point.
> 
> ChemClarity.com is a company formed to manage 'retail-ready' testing of anabolic steroids and performance enhancing drugs.
> 
> ...


 How long have SureScreen been testing Anabolic Steroids?

SureScreen look to me to be a company that provides alcohol and narcotic testing services to companies, not AAS testing.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

sen said:


> You are sponsored by them, to be fair.
> 
> But yeah, no one knows. No one watches the tests get done, no one would probably even know what was going on if they did.
> 
> ...


 What does your first sentence mean? I have already admitted that they sponsored me. They gave me a load of gear to push on to a 300SQ so it may provide good exposure for them I imagine. Are you trying to infer I am involved with the lab? I refer you to a previous statement I made "Anybody who speculates that I am must be retarded".

Me sending in TMT (without Infiniti's knowledge) was definitely bad for business for Infiniti, I don't see how anybody can fail to notice that.

Regarding the sample, everybody only has my word on that, there is no way to prove it.

The rest of your post is drivel (posting a bad result to discredit CC etc) - do you believe that George Bush ordered that the Twin Towers should be blown away too


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> What does your first sentence mean? I have already admitted that they sponsored me. They gave me a load of gear to push on to a 300SQ so it may provide good exposure for them I imagine. Are you trying to infer I am involved with the lab? I refer you to a previous statement I made "Anybody who speculates that I am must be retarded".
> 
> Me sending in TMT (without Infiniti's knowledge) was definitely bad for business for Infiniti, I don't see how anybody can fail to notice that.
> 
> ...


 OK so CC come along and a big well known brand like sphinx don't like it. Everyone trusts sphinx so they give one of their sponsored lads a s**t vial of gear to send off. Result comes back way under dosed.

Chemclarity is now known to be bollocks because everyone knows sphinx is one of the best around.

Infiniti is also a big name and we'll respected.

Makes sense to me.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

sen said:


> OK so CC come along and a big well known brand like sphinx don't like it. Everyone trusts sphinx so they give one of their sponsored lads a s**t vial of gear to send off. Result comes back way under dosed.
> 
> Chemclarity is now known to be bollocks because everyone knows sphinx is one of the best around.
> 
> ...


 Infiniti doesn't exist any more so your argument falls flat before it starts


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> Infiniti doesn't exist any more so your argument falls flat before it starts


 for something that dont exist they seem to have a lot to prove.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ILLBehaviour said:


> for something that dont exist they seem to have a lot to prove.


 If my reputation was seemingly besmirched, I would want to redeem it, whatever the cost.

human nature surely?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

I also don't get why Taylor made, dunning labs, d4net and other have had good results and even still said they'd increase dosing to make sure it's spot on yet we get a bad one from infiniti and now CC don't know how to test.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

sen said:


> I also don't get why Taylor made, dunning labs, d4net and other have had good results and even still said they'd increase dosing to make sure it's spot on yet we get a bad one from infiniti and now CC don't know how to test.


 Superb, did said labs have blends tested? Please post up or link the blend test results as that is what I have been looking for and querying. Cheers.


----------



## alwaysmassive78 (Mar 6, 2016)

Can we just try and stop the conspiracy theories and drama. fu**ing who killed princess Di, Twin Towers etc ffs. Sometimes it is what it is.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> If my reputation was seemingly besmirched, I would want to redeem it, whatever the cost.
> 
> human nature surely?


 makes no sense. who gives a s**t.



alwaysmassive78 said:


> Can we just try and stop the conspiracy theories and drama. fu**ing who killed princess Di, Twin Towers etc ffs. Sometimes it is what it is.


 i could read between the lines and come up with a theory all of my own.


----------



## alwaysmassive78 (Mar 6, 2016)

ILLBehaviour said:


> i could read between the lines and come up with a theory all of my own.


 That's what we should all be doing. But suddenly everyone linked to labs etc... Some of the results can be batch-dependant, fake products, underdosed whatever. But the results from user to lab and back may just be exactly the test results on what they've sent and reported here in good faith. Doesn't need to be a conspiracy.


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> Superb, did said labs have blends tested? Please post up or link the blend test results as that is what I have been looking for and querying. Cheers.


 I've had the rohm omandec tested and it was 500mg test and 35mg deca per ml should of been 220/180. Why do Infiniti sponsor you? Are you a pro?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Also re infinity. The so called "fakes". We're they fake or just under dosed? Who'd fake a UGL? Now they've been re-branded in an anti counterfeiting measure but is it that or just to save face?

Has sis stuff done well in CC tests or have none been done?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

- Infiniti gave HG gear because he has a popular log on 2 forums and is a strong ****er, you don't need to be a pro to get free gear

- HG would be retarded to post such a bad result if he is directly involved with Infiniti, that would be terrible for business

- HG is probably bewildered that the result came back so low as he squatted 300 KG and bulked to 290 lbs while running it

- HG tells Infiniti about the poor result, they offer a free test with a different lab. Let's be honest, he's hardly going to refuse a second opinion for free

- CC's result could be bang on, if Chemtox result confirms this then it's a vote of confidence for CC

- If the result is different then realistically we're no further on from where we are now and it doesn't really 'prove' s**t

- Side note: If the gear actually is so poorly dosed this must have been done unknowingly, why would you send a 'sponsored athlete' gear that is so terribly under dosed that would be picked up through a simple blood test? Makes no sense


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

alwaysmassive78 said:


> Can we just try and stop the conspiracy theories and drama. fu**ing who killed princess Di, Twin Towers etc ffs. Sometimes it is what it is.


 Everyone know the Queen had enough of lady D and got her killed :thumb


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> - Infiniti gave HG gear because he has a popular log on 2 forums and is a strong ****er, you don't need to be a pro to get free gear
> 
> - HG would be retarded to post such a bad result if he is directly involved with Infiniti, that would be terrible for business
> 
> ...


 Always those that have something to gain from the lab that argue the results though.

Rissian88 posted his AP results and just said he was disappointed. Someone posted GSL results and just said the same.

Same with Elliot and his Rohm.

HG is sponsored so accuses CC of wrong results.

No one else who's had a bad test result back has questioned CC.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Reckon we should do a sweepstake on the world renowned labs test results? Quid each, winner takes all?

I'm going 534mg/ml.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ILLBehaviour said:


> makes no sense. who gives a s**t.


 Exactly, not your reputation so you don't give a s**t I suppose.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

sen said:


> Always those that have something to gain from the lab that argue the results though.
> 
> Rissian88 posted his AP results and just said he was disappointed. Someone posted GSL results and just said the same.
> 
> ...


 I state that CCs blend testing may be askew as I defo felt like I was on more than 100mg/ml.

Why are you so interested?

You didn't respond to my question about blends which have been tested...........


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

DLTBB said:


> - Infiniti gave HG gear because he has a popular log on 2 forums and is a strong ****er, you don't need to be a pro to get free gear
> 
> - HG would be retarded to post such a bad result if he is directly involved with Infiniti, that would be terrible for business
> 
> ...


 Boom, DLTBB nails it.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

sen said:


> Reckon we should do a sweepstake on the world renowned labs test results? Quid each, winner takes all?
> 
> I'm going 534mg/ml.


 I'll go for between 350-400mg/ml, I have taken a lot of gear and TTM in particular and can get a decent feel on the gear I am on.............


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> I state that CCs blend testing may be askew as I defo felt like I was on more than 100mg/ml.
> 
> Why are you so interested?
> 
> You didn't respond to my question about blends which have been tested...........


 Elliot had a test and deca blend tested.

I'm not bothered either way, honestly. I'm just throwing ideas around. I've never used infiniti. I stick to the cheap and cheerful stuff.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

sen said:


> Elliot had a test and deca blend tested.
> 
> I'm not bothered either way, honestly. I'm just throwing ideas around. I've never used infiniti. I stick to the cheap and cheerful stuff.


 I did see Elliot post, let me look again.

I am bothered as I don't believe that it was 100 mg/ml. I hope it was 100 mg/ml, that meant I squatted 300KG raw ATG on less than 1G


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> I did see Elliot post, let me look again.
> 
> I am bothered as I don't believe that it was 100 mg/ml. I hope it was 100 mg/ml, that meant I squatted 300KG raw ATG on less than 1G


 Came back as hardly any deca and f**k loads of test.

Bet if you took 100 vials of the same gear from the same lab they wouldn't test the same.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

ChemClarity said:


> Do you remember the post by the user last week? The one where the guy that's clearly linked to this UGL said he was out to get us?


 you mean to say that a member here is linked to ugl?


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

ILLBehaviour said:


> you mean to say that a member here is linked to ugl?


 No way! It can't be true!?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

ILLBehaviour said:


> you mean to say that a member here is linked to ugl?


 Everybody likes free gear

More money for other things :thumb


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

Just to let you guys know, I should have 3 more samples getting tested sometime next week. Order placed. Now just waiting on delivery and then for chem clarity to process it.

watch out. This 3 will be interesting. Won't say what they are or what labs, until I have results. Will post them with pics of samples. :thumb


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Russian_88 said:


> Just to let you guys know, I should have 3 more samples getting tested sometime next week. Order placed. Now just waiting on delivery and then for chem clarity to process it.
> 
> watch out. This 3 will be interesting. Won't say what they are or what labs, until I have results. Will post them with pics of samples. :thumb


 Can't wait :thumb

I'm enjoying this fu**ing drama lol


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> Can't wait :thumb
> 
> I'm enjoying this fu**ing drama lol


 Me too!


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

What was the result on the TMT500 from Infiniti? I got bored digging through the arguments looking for it!

I used that stuff in Summer and it was potent as hell, I cannot believe it was massively underdosed as I'm reading here.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Fina said:


> What was the result on the TMT500 from Infiniti? I got bored digging through the arguments looking for it!
> 
> I used that stuff in Summer and it was potent as hell, I cannot believe it was massively underdosed as I'm reading here.


 100mg/ml ish. Can't remember exactly.

Dunno why people kick up such a fuss though because being UGL, anything is possible imo. 1 bad test result doesn't equal 1 bad lab, surely.


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

sen said:


> 100mg/ml ish. Can't remember exactly.
> 
> Dunno why people kick up such a fuss though because being UGL, anything is possible imo. 1 bad test result doesn't equal 1 bad lab, surely.


 Oh man haha, that's bad! 100mg/ml total?! I know for sure that wasn't the case with the 2 bottles I ran, I have the hair loss and gyno to prove it haha.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Fina said:


> Oh man haha, that's bad! 100mg/ml total?! I know for sure that wasn't the case with the 2 bottles I ran, I have the hair loss and gyno to prove it haha.


 That's what I mean. I've never been to a UGL before but I can't see them being somewhere you'd trust 100%. The occasional mistake is bound to happen. Vials labelled wrong, filled wrong. Where I work people f**k up on a daily basis so why would a UGL be any different. Chemclarity and places like that give you an indication. They're not the be all and end all. You test 1 vial and you know what's in 1 vial only. You use another and who knows what's in there.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

sen said:


> That's what I mean. I've never been to a UGL before but I can't see them being somewhere you'd trust 100%. *The occasional mistake is bound to happen*. Vials labelled wrong, filled wrong. Where I work people f**k up on a daily basis so why would a UGL be any different. Chemclarity and places like that give you an indication. They're not the be all and end all. You test 1 vial and you know what's in 1 vial only. You use another and who knows what's in there.


 like a whole batch of fake gear. Easy mistake.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

ILLBehaviour said:


> like a whole batch of fake gear. Easy mistake.


 Hahahaha you never know!


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

sen said:


> Hahahaha you never know!


 someone at Infiniti fvcked up big time and sent their sponsored athlete underdosed gear, unbeknown to the lab he decides to get it tested, publishing the results. All of a sudden the story about fake infiniti doesn't seem so plausible.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

ILLBehaviour said:


> someone at Infiniti fvcked up big time and sent their sponsored athlete underdosed gear, unbeknown to the lab he decides to get it tested, publishing the results. All of a sudden the story about fake infiniti doesn't seem so plausible.


 Hahaha I know what you're saying and to be honest it's definitely possible. Like I said up there somewhere, who the f**k fakes a UGL and why haven't sphinx or some other big name been faked?


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

sen said:


> Also re infinity. The so called "fakes". We're they fake or just under dosed? Who'd fake a UGL? Now they've been re-branded in an anti counterfeiting measure but is it that or just to save face?
> 
> Has sis stuff done well in CC tests or have none been done?


 Anyone with a Chinese friend and a good business head on them haha.


----------



## brown bear (Jan 26, 2011)

Is there still not a pinned list of these test results! I'm open minded but can't be arsed to flick through all this quabbling to see what has bin tested


----------



## Aim2Gain (Aug 24, 2013)

brown bear said:


> Is there still not a pinned list of these test results! I'm open minded but can't be arsed to flick through all this quabbling to see what has bin tested


 nope the actual test results are the boring bit , too predictable, pay attention like everyone else lol


----------



## DbolD (Apr 10, 2015)

sen said:


> How do you know which is right though?
> 
> I'll hazard a guess at whichever labs test is closer to the stated dose will be the correct one?
> 
> Sending a sample to 2 different places probably proves one is incorrect but not which one.


 The only way to really find out, is to send the same sample to 3 places - the 2 matching (within close tolerance) being correct, the odd one out being the exaggerated or false reading.

I'll remortgage tomorrow or send my kids Xmas presents back, then see what I can do!


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

DbolD said:


> The only way to really find out, is to send the same sample to 3 places - the 2 matching (within close tolerance) being correct, the odd one out being the exaggerated or false reading.
> 
> I'll remortgage tomorrow or send my kids Xmas presents back, then see what I can do!


 But you have to trust that the person sending the samples is sending them from the same vial.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> What does your first sentence mean? I have already admitted that they sponsored me. They gave me a load of gear to push on to a 300SQ so it may provide good exposure for them I imagine. Are you trying to infer I am involved with the lab? I refer you to a previous statement I made "Anybody who speculates that I am must be retarded".
> 
> Me sending in TMT (without Infiniti's knowledge) was definitely bad for business for Infiniti, I don't see how anybody can fail to notice that.
> 
> ...


 Think he means this buddy '' I am not involved with or affiliated to the lab '' but we know you are sponsored by them, so you are both involved and affiliated with them.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> Boom, DLTBB nails it.


 can you link in or post the results mate? had a look around but can't find them and can't access your recent threads for some reason?


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

This whole thread is hilarious, since when has a UGL sponsered anyone before rofl. Especially some nobody (no offence intended at all) on a forum!? It's all very confusing to me, I can't really work out what's going on!


----------



## Glosss (Feb 1, 2016)

@ChemClarity Are you guys testing today? Posted it back thursday and eager to get the results back!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

ChemClarity said:


> Note that this lab 'sponsor' mods on a number of forums and have people posting reams of test results for them.


 This is an infinity forum...


----------



## Gazza1983 (Oct 10, 2016)

@ChemClarity u going till b testing for primo???


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

ChemClarity said:


> No sorry, we test on Tuesday and Thursdays with results following within 24 hours of the test.
> 
> It's taking samples an average of three days to arrive with us due to entering into the Christmas period.


 CC. you gonna be doing blood tests soon too? Any info on that at the minute?


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

ChemClarity said:


> Folks,
> 
> You'll be pleased to know that we've completed work on the website and the configuration of how Steroid Blend tests are displayed and purchased. Sorry to disappoint the conspiracy theorists. #illuminati
> 
> ...


 good stuff man, site coming along nicely.


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

Dark sim said:


> I'll check later and post up


 Hi @Dark sim did you manage to get the batch and exp for the testoviron you sent please mate?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Big Ian said:


> Hi @Dark sim did you manage to get the batch and exp for the testoviron you sent please mate?


 sorry for delay - batch MP03150


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

Dark sim said:


> sorry for delay - batch MP03150


 Thanks bud, what about exp date?


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

ChemClarity said:


> Folks,
> 
> You'll be pleased to know that we've completed work on the website and the configuration of how Steroid Blend tests are displayed and purchased. Sorry to disappoint the conspiracy theorists. #illuminati
> 
> ...


 @ChemClarity The dropdown menus for the blends don't include the orals....

There are a few common oral blends too like Stanavar (Winstrol-Anavar blend).


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

ChemClarity said:


> As previously explained, it was impossible for us to list every steroid blend as UGLs often create their own unique blends. We were literally getting enquiries from people EOD asking why we didn't list their blend of choice.





ChemClarity said:


> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> If you list the possible blends I'll see to it that they are added.


 Bit confused here...As you stated before, you'd constantly get enquiries as to why you don't list their blend of choice....

Wouldn't it simply be a case of including methandrostenolone, oxymetholone, oxandrolone and stanozolol in the dropdown so users could select these? This would also cover any injectable versions of the above as a few labs are selling injectable versions of these nowadays too.

Exactly as on the standard AAS test page I'd include these at the bottom of the drop down menu as these would be the less common selections I'd imagine


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

ChemClarity said:


> All of the enquiries we've received have been for injectable blends. It's just never come up before.
> 
> Oral and injectables versions of the drugs listed above are classed as separate drugs.
> 
> We can add the orals no problem.


 The only common oral blends are Stanavar (Anavar and Winstrol) and XXX (Dianabol, Anadrol and Winstrol).


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

DLTBB said:


> The only common oral blends are Stanavar (Anavar and Winstrol) and XXX (Dianabol, Anadrol and Winstrol).


 I've also had a Dinanadrol (or whatever the lab decided to call it) which was a dbol/adrol blend and a XXX equivalent that was Dbol, Adrol and Var instead of Winstrol (although I suspect it to have actually have been Winstrol)



ChemClarity said:


> All of the enquiries we've received have been for injectable blends. It's just never come up before.
> 
> Oral and injectables versions of the drugs listed above are classed as separate drugs.
> 
> We can add the orals no problem.


 In my opinion simply adding the orals would be the easiest option and cover all bases.

(Also on a side note, you should change the hyperlink of your banner image signature on here so it links to your actual site as opposed to linking to the image itself. Will provide much easier navigation to it


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Oxybol stanavar and that xxx thing Dltbb mentioned are the only blends I've heard of, oral wise.


----------



## J12KE (Jun 25, 2016)

Wow! Read this whole post last night took me hours! Just been on to the @ChemClarity website to take a look, looks good and at that price its affordable to anyone too. Has anyone had any of the SIS TMT tested @ChemClarity by any chance? I know the older infiniti TMT has been. Just wondered about there rebranded stuff as that is supposedly "400mg/ml".


----------



## procore (Feb 18, 2015)

J12KE said:


> Wow! Read this whole post last night took me hours! Just been on to the @ChemClarity website to take a look, looks good and at that price its affordable to anyone too. Has anyone had any of the SIS TMT tested @ChemClarity by any chance? I know the older infiniti TMT has been. Just wondered about there rebranded stuff as that is supposedly "400mg/ml".


 You mean SUPERBOL 400?


----------



## J12KE (Jun 25, 2016)

procore said:


> You mean SUPERBOL 400?


 Thats the one fella :thumb


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Chemtox approx 300mg/ml
ChemClarity approx 100mg/ml

I know which testing lab I would trust and it wouldn't be the one with less than 3 months in the business............

View attachment ChemClarity.pdf


View attachment Chemtox.pdf


----------



## edinburgheire (Aug 6, 2007)

Huntingground said:


> Chemtox approx 300mg/ml
> ChemClarity approx 100mg/ml
> 
> I know which testing lab I would trust and it wouldn't be the one with less than 3 months in the business............
> ...


 Yes..they sent seem vial you clown..


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

edinburgheire said:


> Yes..they sent seem vial you clown..


 Actually it was the guy him self that sent it


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

edinburgheire said:


> Yes..they sent seem vial you clown..


 Pencil Neck, speak English..........


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Russian_88 said:


> Actually it was the guy him self that sent it


 Correct it was me, Ken J


----------



## edinburgheire (Aug 6, 2007)

Huntingground said:


> Pencil Neck, speak English..........


 Apologies..thanks for not mentioning my similar size penis..


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

https://chemclarity.com

*Great things are happening at ChemClarity.com!*
_Hey there,

Thanks for stopping by. We're taking a short break to work on some exciting new projects. We apologise for any inconvenience caused, however we'll be back soon with an enhanced service!

If you have a specific question or would like to register your interest in this service, please fill out the contact form below for our team to contact you._

How long is a short break? Demand too great  

Any CC shills want to give us their optimistic and bullshit updates
















I'll keep this bumped every so often for comedy factor.


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

He had absolutely no chemistry knowledge at all and was pm'ing several people with his opinions when he should have kept his mouth shut

Correctly identifying a compound that was labelled incorrectly isn't the same as correctly idenifying the purity %.

People running gear that came back spot on but look s**t yet people running underdoses gear who looked the bollox.

Too inconsistent and inaccurate


----------



## jjtreml (Dec 13, 2016)

www.cluelessclarity.com


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

luther1 said:


> He had absolutely no chemistry knowledge at all and was pm'ing several people with his opinions when he should have kept his mouth shut
> 
> Correctly identifying a compound that was labelled incorrectly isn't the same as correctly idenifying the purity %.
> 
> ...


 Give us an example of both the people who looked s**t and the people who looked the bollox


----------



## Redser (Sep 7, 2016)

And so it begins.... :thumb


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

sen said:


> Give us an example of both the people who looked s**t and the people who looked the bollox


 Never said they posted on here did I?


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

Had a few things I wanted testing before they shut. I'd be happy to use them if and when they reopen.


----------



## musclebubble (Jul 2, 2011)

CHEMCLARITY! WTF is that?

https://chemclarity.com/

When did this company pop up? Run by who? Are they trustworthy?

It's registered under the name of two young men, and one of them already has resigned. Anyone can register a property as a company, but doesn't mean it's a real company. If they are genuine company, need so proof of brick and mortar,facilities,chemists, etc.. Transparency!

Not meaning to offend anyone, or anyone affiliated with them, but i personally can't trust this company! The one in Wales (Wedinos) stopped doing steroid testing, that was a legit company.


----------



## musclebubble (Jul 2, 2011)

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/dir/''/CHEMCLARITY+LTD/@52.9638234,-1.4803875,12z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m8!4m7!1m0!1m5!1m1!1s0x4879f20f3f4db1b9:0xb37b423c47012f04!2m2!1d-1.410348!2d52.963844

This place has been reported as closed!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

musclebubble said:


> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/dir/''/CHEMCLARITY+LTD/@52.9638234,-1.4803875,12z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m8!4m7!1m0!1m5!1m1!1s0x4879f20f3f4db1b9:0xb37b423c47012f04!2m2!1d-1.410348!2d52.963844
> 
> This place has been reported as closed!


 This thread is from last year!


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Chem clarity is due to reopen its doors in September time I understand


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Mayzini said:


> Chem clarity is due to reopen its doors in September time I understand


 let the games begin......


----------



## J12KE (Jun 25, 2016)

ILLBehaviour said:


> let the games begin......


 :thumb

View attachment IMG_5941.JPG


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

ILLBehaviour said:


> let the games begin......


 knew this would get a the guys going !! lol Dave Crossland mentioned it in a recent youtube video and he is involved with them somewhere along the line.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Mayzini said:


> knew this would get a the guys going !! lol Dave Crossland mentioned it in a recent youtube video and he is involved with them somewhere along the line.


 Saw that beast press 3 plates behind his head on the smith machine recently. He also came and tossed our 75kg DB's around for fun aha


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mayzini said:


> Chem clarity is due to reopen its doors in September time I understand


 On schedule?


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Huntingground said:


> On schedule?


 no idea mate heard it via Dave Crossland who is connected to them somehow.


----------

